# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2016 às 02:58)

começa a chover fraco nas praias do sado


----------



## Aspvl (1 Dez 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia!
Momento de chuva forte há pouco. Agora vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2016 às 09:07)

Boas,

Célula agressiva a sul desta zona, vamos ver se entra perto, talvez  possa ter actividade electrica dado apresentar  tonalidade alaranjada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2016 às 09:19)

Boas @windchill , tens visibilidade para a célula a oeste de Sesimbra?


----------



## Geopower (1 Dez 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. Chuva moderada. Vento fraco. 13,7*C.


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 09:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @windchill , tens visibilidade para a célula a oeste de Sesimbra?


Bom dia @jonas_87!
Para já não vejo grande coisa..... há pouco fotografei isto, mas para o lado de Palmela!


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 09:35)

Possivelmente será esta @jonas_87 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/lrdpo0dhl/]
	
subir fotos online[/URL]


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2016 às 10:09)

Algumas fotos, perspectiva E/NE.



gifs upload


imgur


screenshot tool
________

Apenas uma curiosidade.
Aqui o vizinho já arranjou um novo catavento artesanal, o ultimo ficou practicamente destruido com as ultimas nortadas e vendaveis de inverno.




photo host

A escassos metros existe outro, é algo comum aqui pela terra do vento.
Este é mais criativo. LOL



screenshot on pc


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2016 às 10:26)

É impressão minha ou as celulas mais fortes aparentam ser mais estáticas que as outras, ou melhor, movimentam-se muito mais lentamente? Estranho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2016 às 10:45)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Dezembro acordou com aguaceiros fracos por volta das 7 horas, mas não duraram mais do que uns 20 minuto.
Agora a manhã segue muito cinzenta, parecendo que a qualquer momento a chuva pode voltar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2016 às 12:31)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados que já duram á mais de meia hora.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2016 às 13:08)

Chove bem por aqui agora, acumulados até agora 3,2mm

Mínima de 12,3ºC

Agora estão 14,9ºC com vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2016 às 14:19)

Boa tarde a todos. De manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. A partir das 12h30 até quase ás 14h choveu bem. Dia sem vento.


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 17:21)

Fim de tarde tranquilo...

[url=https://postimg.org/image/r1n9t1n49/]
	
upload pictures online[/URL]


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2016 às 17:41)

Apesar de ter chovido cerca de 2 horas sem parar até cerca das 13:30, e ainda rendeu cerca de 5 mm, o final de tarde foi calmo e o céu ainda começou a "abrir".


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Dez 2016 às 17:41)

Boa tarde por aqui o dia não teve praticamente chuva também não estava á espera de grande coisa para  hoje, vamos ver o que o fim de semana nos reserva estou com boas perspectivavas em relação á chuva, que venha muita e boa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Dez 2016 às 19:51)

Depois de uma tarde inteira a editar, aqui estão as fotos e o timelapse de ontem:



_DSC1526-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1532-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1533-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1538-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1544-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1549-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1550-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1558-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1567-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1568-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Timelapse:
Algumas fotos estão tremidas porque foi tudo tão rápido e estava mais preocupado em apreciar o momento. 
Espero que gostem!


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2016 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Eis o fenómeno que influencia a metereologia nmim, aquilo explica a diferença com Alcobaça (5km).


----------



## guimeixen (1 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de uma tarde inteira a editar, aqui estão as fotos e o timelapse de ontem:
> 
> Algumas fotos estão tremidas porque foi tudo tão rápido e estava mais preocupado em apreciar o momento.
> Espero que gostem!



Fantásticas fotos e time lapse!

Só uma correção, é uma shelf cloud e não wall cloud.
Adoro ver este tipo de nuvem. Quando se aproxima uma trovoada ou um aguaceiro mais intenso, por exemplo os de pós-frontal, vejo sempre se trazem uma shelf cloud. Já à algum tempo que espero por uma assim bem estruturada como a dos teus registos.

Neste site têm as diferenças entre shelf e wall cloud e também de roll clouds:

A melhor que eu consegui apanhar desde que faço registos (2013). Na altura podia ter parado para tirar umas fotos ou até ter deixado o telemóvel a fazer uma time lapse.


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 21:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de uma tarde inteira a editar, aqui estão as fotos e o timelapse de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom, parabéns!
Valeu bem a pena o tempo de edição


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Dez 2016 às 21:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticas fotos e time lapse!
> 
> Só uma correção, é uma shelf cloud e não wall cloud.
> Adoro ver este tipo de nuvem. Quando se aproxima uma trovoada ou um aguaceiro mais intenso, por exemplo os de pós-frontal, vejo sempre se trazem uma shelf cloud. Já à algum tempo que espero por uma assim bem estruturada como a dos teus registos.
> ...


Muito obrigado! 
De início pensava que era uma shelf cloud, porém todos diziam que era uma wall cloud. Obrigado pela correção e bela shelf cloud!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Dez 2016 às 21:56)

windchill disse:


> Muito bom, parabéns!
> Valeu bem a pena o tempo de edição


Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2016 às 22:19)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Eis o fenómeno que influencia a metereologia nmim, aquilo explica a diferença com Alcobaça (5km).


Também presenciei este fenómeno hoje... a Serra dos Candeeiros estava lindíssima!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2016 às 01:07)

Nevoeiro por aqui.
12,3 graus.
________

O evento do fim de semana vai render muitos mm.


----------



## Geopower (2 Dez 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia. A reportar do Areeiro. Nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade inferior a 100 metros. 11,7*C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2016 às 11:15)

Aqui também está bastante nevoeiro!


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2016 às 11:17)

Boas

Aqui agora carregou o nevoeiro mas apenas em altura!!

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora estão 12,4ºC, 88%Hr e vento fraco, durante a madrugada a humidade deu para acumular 0,2mm


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2016 às 11:49)

Boas!
O dia começou com muito nevoeiro, persistindo até agora mas apenas em altura. Estão* 14,6°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2016 às 11:50)

100% de humidade, com este fluxo de Sul não faz parecer que estão 13°C 

Hoje deve ser mais um daqueles dias em que não se atinge a máxima prevista.


----------



## WMeteo (2 Dez 2016 às 13:19)

Por aqui, 15,4ºC de temperatura e 71% de humidade.

Céu nublado. 

O vento vai soprando por vezes moderado, sendo possível observar as árvores a abanar com o impacto.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2016 às 16:21)

Mais uma manhã fria e húmida na serra de sintra.
Condições atmosféricas: nevoeiro, precipitação oculta e vento moderado.
Fotos:



screen capture


photo hosting


image hosting over 2mb


windows screen capture


upload image online


post a picture


free uploader


imgurl


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Dez 2016 às 16:54)

Jonas 87, grandes fotos muitos parabéns a serra de Sintra é de facto deslumbrante.
Entretanto por aqui o céu já se tornou muito nublado vamos ver o que o dia de amanhã nos reserva.!!!!!!!


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2016 às 17:41)

Isto é triste.. agora que venho uns dias para as terras do Norte tradicionalmente com elevado índice de pluviosidade é que vai chover a potes no Sul .
Pelo menos ainda consegui ver alguma trovoada antes de seguir viagem  Aproveitem bem por mim vizinhos!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2016 às 19:15)

criz0r disse:


> Isto é triste.. agora que venho uns dias para as terras do Norte tradicionalmente com elevado índice de pluviosidade é que vai chover a potes no Sul .
> Pelo menos ainda consegui ver alguma trovoada antes de seguir viagem  Aproveitem bem por mim vizinhos!


Tal e qual eu. O problema é que nem as trovoadas consegui ver por já cá estar há quase uma semana...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2016 às 19:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tal e qual eu. O problema é que nem as trovoadas consegui ver por já cá estar há quase uma semana...



Já há muito que não te via aqui vizinho  ou então sou eu que ando um bocado desaparecido... 

Amanhã devemos ter alguma sorte, mas as zonas mais vulneráveis já sabemos como deve ser... Já mudei o carro de sítio com medo do que possa acontecer  

Aqui já choveu, de forma fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2016 às 19:41)

Chove fraco a moderado.
0,4 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

Chove fraco a moderado por aqui também. Já deu para apanhar uma bela molha.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2016 às 21:25)

aqui pela Fajarda, também fraquinho


----------



## WMeteo (2 Dez 2016 às 21:51)

Por aqui, também chove fraco.


----------



## meko60 (2 Dez 2016 às 22:07)

Boa noite.
Por aqui choveu (pouco) ,espero que amanhã caia bem.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 00:09)

Boa noite por aqui chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 01:21)

aqui e em Coruche (que tive lá um bocado à noite) teve a chover desde o meu ultimo comentario até há 1h atrás +ou-


----------



## Teya (3 Dez 2016 às 01:49)

Boa noite, 
aqui houve alguma chuva fraca. Esperava muito mais esta noite, e de acordo com o radar, não vai haver grande coisa nas próximas horas, mas isto digo eu que não sei nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 08:14)

Muita chuva por aqui.
Ceu bem carregado,impressionante.
6mm

A previsão do estofex está agressiva.


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 08:19)

O dia promete!



subir foto


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 08:24)

11 mm!
Será mais um dia de grandes acumulados.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (3 Dez 2016 às 08:31)

Bom dia malta.as previsões falam de muita chuva para o fim de semana.Vamos ver o que aí vem


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Dez 2016 às 08:43)

Chove bem por aqui!

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2016 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Chuva moderada neste momento. 15,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 10:01)

Chove, chove...*16 mm* já ca cantam.
A partir do momento que o cabo de Raso(local com menos precipitação anual do distrito de Lisboa) tem tido bons acumulados, leva já *10,3 mm* estamos conversados.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Dez 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, 15,2.ºC de temperatura e 76% de humidade.

O vento sopra moderado, registando-se por vezes rajadas mais intensas, sendo isso verificado pelo impacto que as mesmas causam junto das árvores.

Neste momento não chove, mas o céu encontra-se bastante cinzento.

Actualização: começa agora a chover de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Chuva intensa por Cascais. 
Em Alcabideche já vai nos *18 mm*, sempre a somar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 10:40)

Não esperava ter já *21 mm*, e o aviso ainda nem entrou em vigor. lol


----------



## manganao (3 Dez 2016 às 11:16)

Bastante chuva pelas caldas e pelo radar vem ai mais animação


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 11:38)

Aqui ainda a espera da chuva, até agora uns pingos que renderam 0,6mm

Rajada máxima até agora 51km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 11:40)

Por aqui chove com muita muita intensidade"""""""


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

Mais chuva nos ultimos 15/20 minutos.
Acumulado: *23,7 mm*
Estou curioso para ver até onde  vai o acumulado de hoje...
O Cabo Raso já acumulou *15,7 mm*, excelente.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 12:03)

por aqui *5mm*, até agora o esperado porque o pior é só à tarde, o vento tem piorado


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 12:19)

Porra o pluviometro deixou de funcionar, chove bem e não acumula nada 

15,4ºC


----------



## WMeteo (3 Dez 2016 às 12:22)

Neste momento chove de forma fraca, no entanto e ao longo da manhã, choveu por vezes de forma moderada. 

Destaque para o vento, que vai fazendo-se sentir de forma moderada. As árvores são um bom exemplo de forma a verificar o impacto do vento.


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 12:26)

Tem sido uma manhã de chuva por Almada, com períodos de chuva muito intensa como há poucos minutos. 
16° neste momento


----------



## jonekko (3 Dez 2016 às 12:26)

Chove tanto pela Arroja!


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 12:29)

Boas. Por aqui chove moderado a forte com rajadas fortes a acompanhar há já cerca de meia hora e não me parece que pare tão cedo. Que belo dia este. Os solos já começam a acusar sinais de saturação!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 12:36)

Chove com intensidade.
*28 mm*


----------



## AMFC (3 Dez 2016 às 13:01)

Isto sim é um dia invernoso a sério, chove e chove sem parar, por vezes bastante intensa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 13:01)

chove moderado  parece que agora é para continuar porque vou ter um linha toda para mim que vem de sul


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 13:03)

*32 mm.*


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 13:04)

Começo a achar que a continuar assim vai ser um dia problemático na AML. Muita chuva a cair e o radar promete mais e mais..


----------



## AMFC (3 Dez 2016 às 13:06)

Hoje vamos ter acumulados fantásticos na zona



jonas_87 disse:


> *32 mm.*


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 13:11)

chove e chove por aqui  vai acumular bastante a partir de agora, vem uma linha de sul sempre direita a mim desde lá de baixo a este de sines, tem muito para chover 

edit 2min depois: chuva forte agora


----------



## Candy (3 Dez 2016 às 13:15)

Depois de um intervalo... Vem ai ela outra vez


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 13:17)

Depois de uma pausa chove moderado a forte e ainda vem muito mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Chuva e mais chuva e vento no centro de Oeiras...
Não está agradável para sair à rua.
Há pouco disparou o sirene dos bombeiros... inundações?


----------



## Iuri (3 Dez 2016 às 13:24)

Por aqui chove bem. Nem dá para sair de casa...


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

que chuvada incrivel!  a chuva é tanta que mal vejo os vizinhos do outro lado da rua, tudo branco da quantidade da chuva, o acumulado vai disparar


----------



## AMFC (3 Dez 2016 às 13:28)

Volta a chuva torrencial, a este ritmo vai haver problemas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 13:34)

Chove tanto aqui na vila de Cascais, vai ser uma viagem complicada até casa...
Cascais segue nos *38 mm*
Alcabideche segue nos *39 mm*.

Quando me dirigir ate ao carro talvez vá espreitar a ribeira das Vinhas, deve estar furiosa...


----------



## manganao (3 Dez 2016 às 13:38)

aqui pelas caldas muita chuva desde as 10h


----------



## WMeteo (3 Dez 2016 às 13:41)

A chuva continua a cair de forma moderada, acompanhada por vento que vai soprando igualmente moderado.

16.ºC de temperatura e 77% de humidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 13:42)

Aqui chove  com muita intensidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 13:50)

Chuva torrencial neste momento


----------



## Iuri (3 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

Por aqui inundações por todo o lado...


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 14:00)

Toda a manhã, desde pouco depois das 9h, a chover, por vezes torrencialmente, aqui na Póvoa, batida a vento de sueste.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 14:08)

bem pessoal a chuva forte não para só sei que antes do almoço tinha 5mm e agora já vou com *20mm*


----------



## Candy (3 Dez 2016 às 14:08)

Bem, pelo centro de Peniche, muita chuva e vento, contudo, e por enquanto, em nada comparado ao evento da noite de 24 para 25 de novembro. Por enquanto!...
Temp 15ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Chove torrencialmente há praticamente 15 minutos. Inundações, valas quase a transbordar, tudo inundado aqui.


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!
Chove a potes em Almada!A linha de chuva que se vê no radar é bem forte.


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

Por aqui está assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Bastante chuva de facto, mais um dia acima dos 20 mm, uau. 

Acumulado de *22,1 mm*, estação de Belas já vai em 33,8 mm o que seria o dia mais chuvoso do ano.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 14:41)

Bátegas atrás de bátegas, vento forte de sueste e, sobretudo, uma escuridão notável.


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

Incrível o que chove por aqui também... daqui nada vou dar uma volta para ver como andam as coisas!


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 14:48)

*21,9 mm* na última hora em Alcácer; *11,1 mm* em Pegões.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 14:53)

StormRic disse:


> *21,9 mm* na última hora em Alcácer; *11,1 mm* em Pegões.



e a estação de Coruche tinha de falhar na hora mais importante 


entretanto por aqui agora já mais calmo, vai chovendo moderado acumulado *26.2mm*


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

Corroios - estradas cortadas e inundadas, carros inundados, lojas e bens alagados, a minha zona está completamente isolada. Polícia e bombeiros na correria total, há muito que não acontecia uma destas. Não há metro, as pessoas chegam a trazer os carros praticamente para dentro dos prédios pois a altura da água é tanta que os estacionamentos estão submersos. 

As valas transbordaram.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

Tenho noticias de cheias em Grândola

Aqui volta e meia cai grandes pés de agua 

14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:09)

Boas,

Rectificando o meu ultimo post na altura tinha dito *39mm*, mas eram *36 mm*, agora estou nos *40 mm.*
Não estou habituado a estes números lol
3 de Dezembro já levo *55 mm*.

Fiz alguns registos fotograficos, já publico.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 15:13)

david 6 disse:


> e a estação de Coruche tinha de falhar na hora mais importante



O valor deve aparecer na actualização da próxima hora.

Massa de nuvens e precipitação extensa sobre o vale do Tejo e afluentes e várias linhas intensas a aproximarem-se da costa do Alentejo.


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:16)

Lightning disse:


> Corroios - estradas cortadas e inundadas, carros inundados, lojas e bens alagados, a minha zona está completamente isolada. Polícia e bombeiros na correria total, há muito que não acontecia uma destas. Não há metro, as pessoas chegam a trazer os carros praticamente para dentro dos prédios pois a altura da água é tanta que os estacionamentos estão submersos.
> 
> As valas transbordaram.


É uma vergonha que ao fim de 40 anos (pelo menos) ainda se verifique essa calamidade para pessoas e bens em Corroios, tantas obras e no fim ficamos na mesma. É triste.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 15:16)

Momentos de pânico com carros praticamente submersos, pessoas em pânico com crianças nos carros. Cenário em Santa Marta. *Créditos do vídeo - Soraia Rosa.
*
Sem palavras...


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:18)

por aqui continua, como disse há pouco a chuva diminuiu de intensidade e passou a chuva moderada mas sempre persistente mas vem outra linha a subir o Alentejo
*30mm*


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 15:19)

Por aqui continua a chuva torrencial.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:22)

começou a intensificar se de novo


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 15:22)

Lightning disse:


> Momentos de pânico com carros praticamente submersos, pessoas em pânico com crianças nos carros. Cenário em Santa Marta. *Créditos do vídeo - Soraia Rosa.
> *
> Sem palavras...


Isto é vergonhoso!!!


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 15:29)

Chove TORRENCIALMENTE. Isto hoje está perto de uma tragédia.


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

UiUi..................se eu não morasse num alto, já tinha 1/2 m de água dentro de casa.


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 15:33)

Aqui Chove Bem, Normal - Soma 11mm


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

Aqui vão os registos.



free image hosting

Ribeiras das Vinhas, estava um perigo mais chuva torrencial e a ribeira galgava.



Passei pelo Guincho grande enchente através da ribeira da Malveira, tinha um caudal bem agressivo.



post images

Um  pequeno afluente da ribeira da Malveira, que mais parecia outra ribeira.



upload photos

Sigo nos *42 mm,* chove fraco.
Felizmente, segundo o radar, a chuva deve parar por aqui, é bom que páre para bem de todos.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 15:36)

Aquela célula final se acertar aqui é mesmo para matar tudo. Estou a tentar avisar o máximo de pessoas possível aqui na zona.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2016 às 15:39)

Chuva torrencial na margem sul desde as 12 h. Por Lisboa está igual e continua.  Em corroios e Almada só de canoa! Afinal veio tudo para a capital. ..


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 15:42)

Chuva torrencial de novo. Inundações na zona baixa da Moita também.. o Rio Moita está  perto de transbordar junto à  confluência com o tejo e a maré  cheia é  so depois das 17h. Está  cheio de detritos o rio. E parece mesmo que aquela célula final se não  perder força  vai varrer toda a margem sul. Cenário  a complicar-se bastante..


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:43)

volta chuva forte aqui


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 15:45)

Ouvem-se mais bombeiros. A célula está a caminho aparentemente.


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:47)




----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

Parou de chover, finalmente.
*44 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:58)

Agora que consegui abrir a janela, o horizonte para SE era este:


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2016 às 16:00)

Boas malta!
Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que tem caído por aqui também! Começou por volta das 7h30 com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e desde as 12h tem sido contínua, por vezes com períodos muito intensos!! Agora está a acalmar um pouco, já chove fraco, mas mantem-se o céu muito escuro... Não me parece que fique por aqui!
Vento fraco a moderado de SE.
O acumulado não para de aumentar e ja vai nuns fantásticos *38,1 mm*!!  Por este andar ultrapassa os 40 mm e torna-se o dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora!
*15,2ºC* actuais

Nota: Já ouvi bombeiros, so falta o som da trovoada! :P


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 16:03)

Caiu uma chuvada época nas ultimas horas na zona de Corroios com estradas já inundadas, nas quais tive muita dificuldade em passar!!
Acalmou agora.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 16:04)

*10,6 mm* Praia da Rainha; *7,7+ 9,0 mm* em Coruche, últimas duas horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

Está a trovejar! 

Tem chovido com muita intensidade e há várias ruas inundadas!


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

grande chuvada de novo!!!


----------



## efcm (3 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

dASk disse:


> Chuva torrencial de novo. Inundações na zona baixa da Moita também.. o Rio Moita está  perto de transbordar junto à  confluência com o tejo e a maré  cheia é  so depois das 17h. Está  cheio de detritos o rio. E parece mesmo que aquela célula final se não  perder força  vai varrer toda a margem sul. Cenário  a complicar-se bastante..


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

Parece que a célula se desviou im pouco da vossa zona Almada/Corroios. penso que ou por aqui ou ao que me parece mais vai para a zona do Montijo.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 16:07)

Chove de forma torrencial as estradas tão todas alagadas, vai ser grave a continuar assim na baixa


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 16:07)

Entretanto alguma actividade electrica a sul 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/s4ph5ev61/]
	
hosting image[/URL]


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:08)

eu daqui a minutos vou ao Forum Montijo, provavelmente vou me cruzar com essa celula forte que vem de sul em direcção a setubal


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 16:09)

Continuam os trovões e vi um relâmpago!


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Dez 2016 às 16:11)

p


windchill disse:


> Entretanto alguma actividade electrica a sul
> 
> 
> 
> hosting image


Podes postar o link sff


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 16:11)

TRovoadaaaaa... chove a cântaros, e logo hoje sem pruviometro para saber quantos mm


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 16:12)

Setúbal vai levar forte e feio..


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2016 às 16:12)

Boa tarde

Pela Aroeira, dia muito chuvoso, 51mm até ao momento tendo passado diversas linhas de instabilidade com chuva moderada por vezes forte a muito forte depois do meio dia. Abrandamento por agora com alguns raios de sol que batem apenas nas nuvens vindos de Oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 16:13)

Célia Salta disse:


> p
> 
> Podes postar o link sff


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:13)

Trovoada em que direcção?


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

*37,9 mm* em Corroios, dos quais 8 mm em 10 minutos,* 39,1 mm* em Almada. Mesmo assim estes valores não justificam inundações como as que se vêem.


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

Também ainda não vi nada mas será  para a faixa Setubal-Montijo. Está  uma escuridão assinalável para esses lados!


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

Boa tarde! 

Tem sido uma tarde de muita chuva aqui em Santo Estêvão (Benavente), tem chovido moderado, mas com períodos verdadeiramente torrenciais.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 16:19)

A célula vai passar a Este de Setúbal. De longe que não vai passar pelo Montijo...

Agora é esperar pela noite. Tem chovido muito!


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:20)

continua forte 
*40mm*

vou ao Forum Montijo agora, deixa lá ver se me cruzo com essa celula que estão a falar


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:22)

Várias ocorrências aqui na freguesia.



upload gif


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 16:25)

Lavradio, últimas três horas, *4,3+8,9+8,7 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2016 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> *37,9 mm* em Corroios, dos quais 8 mm em 10 minutos,* 39,1 mm* em Almada. Mesmo assim estes valores não justificam inundações como as que se vêem.



Mais. Falei com um colega aqui do fórum que tem a estação dele exactamente onde postei o vídeo daquelas inundações em santa marta, foram mais de 51 mm. Ainda há pouco falei com ele.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:29)

Neste momento:


image hosting 30 mb


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 16:30)

Célia Salta disse:


> p
> 
> Podes postar o link sff


Aqui vai

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0


----------



## WMeteo (3 Dez 2016 às 16:34)

Por aqui parou agora de chover, mas o céu mantém um aspecto bastante cinzento.

O vento também acalmou bastante.


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 16:34)

Consigo avistar alguns flashes para SE/E (lado de Setúbal/Pinhal Novo)


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 16:36)

Mais duas fotos.



upload image online


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2016 às 16:37)

Finalmente a chuva parou e o acumulado para já nos *38,5 mm! *A chuva fraca de ontem à noite ainda rendeu *1,5 mm*...
O céu começa a abrir para sul e apresenta uma escuridão incrível para leste/nordeste!! Deve ser a célula da margem sul com certeza. Ainda bem que a chuva deu agora um pouco de tréguas, senão os problemas podiam ser bem sérios...


----------



## manganao (3 Dez 2016 às 16:49)

muita chuva por aqui mas sem estragos


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2016 às 16:52)

Mais* 11,7 mm* no Barreiro, Lavradio, a somar aos mais de 20 mm anteriores.



Lightning disse:


> Mais. Falei com um colega aqui do fórum que tem a estação dele exactamente onde postei o vídeo daquelas inundações em santa marta, foram mais de 51 mm. Ainda há pouco falei com ele.



sim, é consistente, as estações que mencionei não se situam mesmo em Corroios.

*15,6 mm* em Santarém, última hora.


----------



## João Esteves (3 Dez 2016 às 16:59)

Por aqui 35.6 mm de acumulado até ao momento !


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 17:02)

Aqui vai 17mm, e parece que esta a dar as ultimas! Ja nao foi mau!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 17:07)

Nunca vi o céu assim! Em 20 anos é a primeira vez! Simplesmente LINDO!

Já mostro.


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 17:11)

Começa a limpar


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2016 às 17:14)

De volta.
Troveja para E


----------



## AMFC (3 Dez 2016 às 17:19)

Na srª da Rocha o caudal do Jamor é bastante significativo

.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 17:24)




----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 17:25)

André está  brutal com os mammatus muito bem definidos. só tenho pena de não ter uma câmera que os fotografe em condições!


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2016 às 17:26)

Brutal!


----------



## Portugal Storms (3 Dez 2016 às 17:28)

Pelo Barreiro...


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Dez 2016 às 17:30)

AndréFrade disse:


>



Muito bom


----------



## peteluis (3 Dez 2016 às 17:33)

Montijo


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2016 às 17:33)

E para terminar a tarde em beleza: RELAMPAGOS a leste!!!  Bons flashes e com alguma cadência...


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 17:34)

Aqui na ultima hora, activou uma celula e violá...dobrou a precipitaçao 30mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 17:35)

Isto tudo depois de um dia com chuva persistente e neste momento ainda com relâmpagos a Este.


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 17:36)

11 mm , só numa hora. 
Agora tenho evento significativo.


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 17:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Isto tudo depois de um dia com chuva persistente e neste momento ainda com relâmpagos a Este.



Lindo!!!


----------



## peteluis (3 Dez 2016 às 17:37)

Montijo


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 17:42)

:-)


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2016 às 17:42)

Por aqui sigo com um dia muito chuvoso, principalmente desde as 14 horas que chove de forma moderada a forte, e ainda continua.
Começou a chover por volta das 9 da manhã, mas depois parou.
As estradas parecem uns autenticos rios, bem como os terrenos, esta afluencia de água já começa a dar vida aos ribeiros.
Já vi queda de pedras para a estrada, eram cerca das 16 horas.

Sigo com cerca de 56 mm.

*Chuva interrompe jogo de futebol e inunda estradas*

A água atingiu alguns centímetros de altura nalgumas artérias da cidade.
A chuva forte que se fez sentir na tarde de sábado obrigou à interrupção, ao intervalo, do jogo de futebol da 2ª divisão nacional de juniores entre a Académica de Santarém e o FC Alverca, disputado na Escola Superior Agrária de Santarém quando a equipa escalabitana vencia por 2-0. O resto do jogo ficou marcado para quinta-feira, 8 de Dezembro (feriado), às 11h00.

http://omirante.pt/sociedade/2016-12-03-Chuva-interrompe-jogo-de-futebol-e-inunda-estradas

Muitas ocorrencias de inundações no distrito de Santarém, aqui na minha localidade á estradas já com mais de 50 cm de altura de água.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2016 às 17:43)

peteluis disse:


> Montijo



Ao que parece somos vizinhos.. Moro uma rua ao lado da sua!


----------



## peteluis (3 Dez 2016 às 17:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ao que parece somos vizinhos.. Moro uma rua ao lado da sua!



Eheh pois somos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2016 às 17:52)

Chuva torrencial continua a cair, e parece não dar tréguas.


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 18:00)

Consegui 3 ou 4 bons registos fotográficos da trovoada para E, ainda que ao longe!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:09)

Em Sesimbra, este ribeiro mostra bem a força da água.


----------



## Rajujas (3 Dez 2016 às 18:17)

Bem me parecia que tinha visto nuvens com mammatus! Foi a 1ª vez que vi uma coisa assim na minha vida! Vim logo aqui ver se havia fotos, ainda podia ter sido uma partida dos meus olhos. Fotos incríveis se vêem por aqui!


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 18:23)

Tudo calmo sem dados de precipitação não sei a quantidade de precipitação mas segundo as estações do IPMA ronda os 30 a 40mm

Máxima de 15,6ºC
Rajada máxima 51km/h

Agora estão 13,7ºC e o vento já é nulo

A ver agora hoje e manha a lotaria dos aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## JAlves (3 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Bem, olhando para o radar, parece que vamos ter umas horas de acalmia.

E depois, há algo mais no horizonte, ou o evento já era?


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2016 às 18:39)

Por aqui  a chuva parou á cerca de 1 hora vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parou de chover, finalmente.
> *44 mm* de acumulado.



Valores brutais para Lisboa, algumas estações acima dos 50 mm, algo raro! Praticamente metade do acumulado mensal em um dia.



AndréFrade disse:


> Isto tudo depois de um dia com chuva persistente e neste momento ainda com relâmpagos a Este.



Esplêndido! 

Porto Salvo acumulou *26,8 mm*, Belas conseguiu chegar aos 41,3 mm, numa distância relativamente curta. 

As estações WU falam por si, o dia mais chuvoso da AML:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:53)

Boa tarde a todos. De facto o que tem chovido desde as 10 da manhã tem sido impressionante... e durante a noite foi um vendaval!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:55)

*Inundações no Seixal após chuva intensa*
3 dez 2016 · 17:37
  

 
A chuva intensa provocou hoje várias inundações em freguesias do Seixal, nomeadamente em Corroios, onde foi necessário interditar a circulação em algumas vias, disse à Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Mistos do Seixal.







De acordo com o segundo comandante, José Mendes, os bombeiros foram chamados para acorrer a cerca de 30 ocorrências a partir das 14:30, quando a precipitação se intensificou, sendo Corroios, Santa Marta, Vale de Milhaços e Fernão Ferro as zonas mais afetadas.

Em Corroios várias ruas principais ficaram inundadas devido à falta de escoamento da água que invadiu algumas habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais, sendo necessário cortar algumas vias para proceder à limpeza.

José Mendes adiantou que as equipas de proteção civil municipal estão no local, mas às 17:00 só uma rua continuava impedida.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/inundacoes-no-seixal-apos-chuva-intensa


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:56)

Já vi aqui passar os bombeiros, para uma ocorrencia de "Inundação de estruturas ou superfícies por precipitação intensa", aqui para uma localidade vizinha, e está ela a uma cota de aproximadamente 90 metros, e também já existe várias ocorrencias de deslizamentos de terras no concelho de Torres Novas.
Fui agora numa "aberta" ver o caudal de 2 valas que se unem, junto ao final do meu terreno, e levam cerca de 1 metro de água, muito barrenta, o que retrata bem a força da água a arrastar os solos.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 19:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valores brutais para Lisboa, algumas estações acima dos 50 mm, algo raro! Praticamente metade do acumulado mensal em um dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A meio da semana devo ir a serra, deve estar incrivel. Agora sim, deve estar tudo a jorrar agua, ontem nao estava,alias longe disso.


----------



## Peters (3 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

Não percebo nada do tipo de nuvens mas achei estas bem diferentes


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

Abri um tópico para colocar os registos da trovoada que consegui fotografar da minha varanda, espero que gostem 

[URL="http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-perto-de-vendas-novas-vista-da-amora-seixal.9090/"]Trovoada perto de Vendas Novas (Vista da Amora/Seixal)[/URL]


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> A meio da semana devo ir a serra, deve estar incrivel. Agora sim, deve estar tudo a jorrar agua, ontem nao estava,alias longe disso.



Também tenho de ir visitar a minha vizinha serra da Carregueira qualquer dia!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2016 às 20:11)

Peters disse:


> Não percebo nada do tipo de nuvens mas achei estas bem diferentes


São uns belos mammatus. Boa foto!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2016 às 20:23)

Boas! Por Alvalade(Lisboa), vendo o tamanho das poças na estrada, choveu bastante. Infelizmente, acabei por perder a animação toda por falta de tempo. Bom nowcasting pessoal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 20:26)

Já passaram notícias de inundações na margem Sul. TVI e RTP pelo que vi.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2016 às 20:33)

Boa noite 

Por Coimbra começou a chover por volta das 16h30 e parou à bocado. 

*18mm* acumulados em Coimbra, Aeródromo.

A EMA  de Ansião segue com* 40mm* acumulados.


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 21:01)

Vamos a ver como isto corre daqui a umas poucas horas...

[url=https://postimg.org/image/vnantaatl/]
	
image hosting 10mb limit[/URL]


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## vortex (3 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

Boas!Por aqui a rega foi boa!Acumulado em 50,1mm. Temp.segue nos 16,3ºC e Hr em 92%.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

quando fui ao Forum Montijo acabei por apanhar chuva forte a meio caminho e ainda vi relampagos  e estava a chegar ao Montijo também vi os mesmos mammatus que já referiram ai, estava bem bonito  consegui algumas fotos enquanto estava no carro, mais logo posto


----------



## Sanxito (3 Dez 2016 às 22:36)

Boa noite a todos. 
Ando afastado há algum tempo, mas venho aqui hoje deixar os meus dados deste dia.

Precipitação total: 53.6 mm com um rate maximo de 123.8 mm/h pelas 14:15 , onde é de mencionar, choveu durante muito tempo com rate em torno dos 90/100 mm.
11:00 - 1.4 mm
12:00 - 0.2 mm
13:00 - 3.6 mm
14:00 - 5.6 mm
15:00 - 24.6 mm
16:00 - 11.0 mm
17:00 - 1.0 mm

Recolho dados desde Janeiro de 2013 na mesma localização, apesar de já ter mudado de casa sem mexer na estação, e este foi o 2º com maior acumulação diária, sendo o record de 56.2 mm em Novembro de 2014. 
Em relação aos valores horários não tenho valores anteriores para comparação com os de hoje. Já registei aguaceiros com rates maiores, mas nunca durante tanto tempo e com tal acumulação.
E agora segue tudo calmo, 15.4ºc e 100% HR (Coisa rara) e vento de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 23:39)

47 mm
Dia mais chuvoso dos últimos 5 anos(pelo menos) por aqui.


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

Relâmpagos distantes a SW!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 00:33)

windchill disse:


> Relâmpagos distantes a SW!


Bem, grande visibilidade que tens! As células ainda estão relativamente distantes.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2016 às 00:40)

Chove pelo Montijo, depois de alguns momentos de pausa.

Está tudo bem ensopado! Vamos ver como vai ser a noite. Caso seja chuvosa...que traga trovoada!


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 00:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, grande visibilidade que tens! As células ainda estão relativamente distantes.


Já vi pelo menos 4 flashadas distantes, por cima das nuvens baixas.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 00:44)

Célula potente a SW de Setúbal com deslocamento para norte, mas vamos esperar, a rotação da depressão poderá baralhar tudo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Dez 2016 às 00:47)

Por Cacilhas ouço a chuva lá fora.vale a pena preparar a máquina?


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 00:47)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por Cacilhas ouço a chuva lá fora.vale a pena preparar a máquina?


Vale pois!!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Dez 2016 às 00:49)

Está a acabar de carregar :-)


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 00:52)

A visão está agradável a S/SW 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/xgdkhlw09/]
	
how to screenshot on windows 7[/URL]


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 00:53)

Relâmpagos cada vez mais espaçados, da célula mais potente a SW:
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-carvalhal/
Muitos aguaceiros se formaram numa questão de minutos sobre toda a Grande Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2016 às 01:06)

Boa noite, pelos vistos a situação hoje foi caótica pela minha cidade e não só, agora que estou a passar uns dias no Norte espero que não tenha nenhuma surpresa desagradável quando chegar a casa..


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:21)

Encontro m no comboio rumo a Cascais.
A celula vai entrar em que zona?


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:26)

Tendo em conta o deslocamento, parece ir para Oeiras:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 01:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tendo em conta o deslocamento, parece ir para Oeiras:


Tendo em conta a rotação da depressão, aposto que entra em Cascais. 
Infelizmente já não tem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:32)

Mais uma que morreu na praia....


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 01:40)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Mais uma que morreu na praia....


É normal. As células começam a "viajar" em águas mais frias e por isso enfraquecem. No sul é que a água está quentinha e as células gostam.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:53)

vim agora de Coruche para Fajarda e apanhei um aguaceiro já quase a chegar à Fajarda e até foi um bom aguaceiro, no radar parece mais fraco, quanto ao acumulado de ontem *40.5mm*, não me queixo  a seguir vou ver as fotos

em Coruche encontrei uma placa a dizer "estrada submersa" deve ter havido lá festa durante a tarde


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:59)

Chove bem


----------



## Rui86 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:05)

david 6 disse:


> vim agora de Coruche para Fajarda e apanhei um aguaceiro já quase a chegar à Fajarda e até foi um bom aguaceiro, no radar parece mais fraco, quanto ao acumulado de ontem *40.5mm*, não me queixo  a seguir vou ver as fotos
> 
> em Coruche encontrei uma placa a dizer "estrada submersa" deve ter havido lá festa durante a tarde


Eu estive no couço de manha e começou a chover bem as 13 horas aprox depois fui almoçar a coruche sempre debaixo de chuva forte!  quando sai de la chovia torrencialmente e so sei que ate chegar a santarem nunca acalmou ao ponto de nao ver a estrada... almeirim por exemplo tinha rios em vez de estradas! foi uma tarde interessante ja nao via chover tanto tempo seguido com esta intensidade ha algum tempo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:13)

Round 2, mais chuva agressiva


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:14)

fotos dos mammatus quando ia a caminho do forum montijo ao final da tarde, fotos por ordem à medida que me aproximava


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:19)

0,3 mm
15,3ºC
Vento moderado.

Em Cascais soprava com bastante intensidade.
_______

Os *47,3 mm* de ontem repartidos ao longo do dia.





 A EMA do Raso teve *34,6 mm*, valor notável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:27)

Round 3, este é o mais forte 

Pena nem durar 1 minuto..


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> 0,3 mm
> 15,3ºC
> Vento moderado.
> 
> ...


Esse gráfico é da rede netatmo? Como é que consegues ver?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esse gráfico é da rede netatmo? Como é que consegues ver?



É, pertence à rede Netatmo.
Existem muitas estações que estão no site de netatmo, e não no wunderground.
Espreita aqui,basicamente crias uma conta, o site é excelente.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/netatmo.8147/page-2#post-550453


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 02:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> É, pertence à rede Netatmo.
> Existem muitas estações que estão no site de netatmo, e não no wunderground.
> Espreita aqui,basicamente crias uma conta, o site é excelente.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/netatmo.8147/page-2#post-550453


Obrigado! É que as estações que acompanho (porto salvo e Belas) são da netatmo e nunca consegui ir além do mapa geral xD E o wunderground às vezes transmite valores errados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 08:07)

Ha pouco caiu uma carga de água bem forte.
O acumulado vai nos *11 mm.*


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia Meteo Amigos.
Por aqui chuva moderada, céu encoberto..... um mimo!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 09:47)

*16,3 mm*
Chuva fraca.


----------



## WMeteo (4 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

14,8.ºC de temperatura e 78% de humidade.

Neste momento chove de forma fraca, mas contínua. 

O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2016 às 10:13)

Mais uma vez incrível o céu! Vem aí chuvada!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2016 às 10:23)




----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

Brutal, grande registo!
______

Olhando para o radar não tarda deixa chover por estas bandas, e ainda bem isto já é água a mais...
Ontem *47,3 mm*, hoje sigo nos *19 mm*, não esquecendo as 2 semanas anteriores, é muita água.
Aqui em redor de casa, estão terrenos enormes cheios de água, a jorrar para estrada,algo que é pouco habitual.


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2016 às 10:59)

bom dia. Chuva moderada  durante toda a manhã. Vento moderado de sul. 14,5*C


----------



## vortex (4 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia! Acumulado desde as 00h: 29,7mm ."É para atestar sff ".


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2016 às 11:25)

Costuma-se dizer que depois da tempestade vem a bonança, e aplica-se bem em relação ao dia de ontem para o de hoje, apesar de já ter caído aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, o dia acordou com sol, apesar de ainda permanecer alguma nebulosidade no céu.
Quem viu ontem á noite as valas levaram perto de 1 metro de altura de água, e hoje de manhã muitas delas já estão completamente secas, e outras apenas levam um caudal de poucos centímetros.

Esta chuva torrencial também causou muita erosão, já vi aqui um terreno em que a chuva arrastou mais de 200 quilos.

*Santarém foi o terceiro distrito com mais ocorrências devido ao mau tempo*

O distrito de santarém foi o terceiro do país com maior número de ocorrências devido ao mau tempo durante este sábado, 3 de dezembro.

Segundo a Proteção Civil, durante o dia de ontem registaram-se cerca de 400 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo, mais de metade das quais inundações da via pública, mobilizando mais de 1.300 bombeiros e quase 500 viaturas.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...rito-com-mais-ocorrencias-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## WMeteo (4 Dez 2016 às 11:35)

Neste momento, praticamente que não chove.

O vento vai soprando fraco, alternando por vezes a moderado.

Os terrenos agrícolas também já vão sentido o efeito da chuva, com algumas acumulações de água.

14,5.ºC de temperatura.

Actualização: parou de chover e surgiram algumas abertas no céu, com o sol a aparecer. O vento é que parece ter aumentado um pouco a velocidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 12:32)

*19,5 mm*
O sol vai brilhando, a nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiro da serra lá se vai dissipando.

Pedra Amarela:



upload pics

Peninha, quase ao descoberto:



gifs upload


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2016 às 13:10)

Muitas chuva esta manhã na zona de Odivelas/Caneças.

Não há nenhuma estação a debitar dados nesta região, de momento.
Mas a Gago Coutinho em Lisboa acumulou:
8h-9h: 5,4mm
9h-10h: 14,8mm
10-11h: 4,4mm.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2016 às 13:24)

vento aumentou bem de intensidade nos ultimos minutos, começo a ver escuro a sul, deixa lá ver se chega algo ou desfaz se tudo até ca


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2016 às 13:48)

Bom evento que já terminou e deixou aqui a volta de 50mm de chuva em 1 dia e meio.

Mínima de 14,2ºC

Agora o sol espreita, o vento sopra moderado a forte a rajada máxima vai nos 50km/h

Temperatura amena de 16,5ºC

Pena as perspectivas para os próximos dias diria ate ao Natal não sarem grande coisa em termos de chuvadas, mas ainda tem margem para alterar nos próximos dias.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2016 às 14:08)

chove fraco puxado a vento


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 14:37)

O dia limpou e o vento sopra moderado!

[url=https://postimg.org/image/tf12pot3d/]
	
subefotos[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2016 às 14:40)

Chuvada brutal hoje na Póvoa entre as 8h e as 11h aproximadamente, está de acordo com o registado nas estações de Lisboa e Barreiro.

Neste momento, belo dia, sol aberto e isto é o que se pode ver para oeste, bastante limitadas as vistas daqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 16:00)

Acumulado de *13,9 mm,* Belas segue nos* 20,9 mm.* 

Deve ter sido a última chuvada antes da reposição do AA. A partir de agora deve ser mais provável as entradas de NW, o pessoal do Norte também precisa!


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2016 às 18:10)

Boas pessoal!
Um forte aguaceiro ao fim da tarde de ontem ainda fez o acumulado superar os 40 mm, ficando-se pelos *41,7 mm *no total e reforçando assim ainda mais o facto de ser o dia com mais precipitação registado até agora!! 
Durante a madrugada e manhã mais aguaceiros moderados a fortes foram-se sucedendo, totalizando um acumulado de *16,3 mm*! 
Desde as 12h a chuva deixou de cair nestas bandas e assim será durante esta semana que se segue... Uma pausa já merecida nesta onda de mau tempo que tem castigado bem o centro e sul do país! Talvez no próximo fim de semana regresse a chuva, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2016 às 18:56)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade entre o final de tarde e inicio da noite, soprando já de forma moderada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2016 às 19:26)

Aqui tem estado a chover bem... pensava que já não vinha mais chuva. Que depressão excelente!


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Dez 2016 às 19:36)

Boa tarde hoje por aqui só choveu no inicio da madrugada o resto do dia foi caracterizado por céu com períodos de muito nublado.
Enquanto ao dia de ontem foi caracterizado por  bastante chuva especialmente da parte da tarde, o que é óptimo, concordo contigo luismeteo3 que depressão magnifica.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 19:59)

Boas,
*14,7ºC
*
Os 20 mm de hoje foram o descalabro aqui na zona, em termos de saturação dos solos.
Vi esta tarde água escorrer de rotundas, a brotar junto às bermas,pasme-se a escorrer na base das dunas ao lado do restaurante do muxaxo no Guincho, simplesmente incrivel.
A ribeira do Cabreiro leva um caudal que eu nunca tinha visto,a água é tanta que no alto do cabreiro ouve-se a ribeira a correr, há vestigios que saltou do leito.
67 mm em 1 dia e meio é muita fruta.
A cascata da lagoa azul deve estar violenta...



image upload no compression

A lagoa do Guincho, nova atracão turística, aumentou bastante comparativamente a ontem.
A protecção civil ou Policia Maritima, Camâra Municipal, o que seja, tudo a dormir...

A foto da esquerda foi tirada ontem às 14:40, a foto da direita foi tirada hoje por volta das 16:30/ 17:00.



picture uploading


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 20:20)

Boas!
Por aqui choveu bastante de manhã. De Carnaxide até Campo Grande, esteve sempre a chover moderado a forte. A segunda circular estava perigosa.
Estão *15,6°C* neste momento.
Que venha o tempo seco novamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2016 às 21:58)

E por aqui continua a chover sem parar... não é chuva forte mas é constante e moderada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2016 às 00:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Que venha o *tempo seco* novamente.



Meteolouco: 







Fora de brincadeiras, os solos precisam de descansar 1 semanita.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2016 às 09:40)

Boas,

Em dois dias (dia 3 e 4) o EMA do Cabo Raso acumulou *52,9 mm* ( 34,6 mm + 18,3 mm), provavelmente o acumulado do mês está quase ou mesmo feito.
Assim é fácil perceber aquilo que vi ontem naquela zona.
Agora, sol!!
*14,9ºC
*
Se calhar há várias décadas atrás, dias tão chuvosos como estes eram mais constantes, talvez não estejamos é habituados.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 10:31)

Já andam a pedir tempo seco? A ver se depois não levamos tempo seco até a Primavera... neste pais não é bom pedir tempo seco, nunca se sabe quando se instala o AA para ficar meses...

Mínima de 12,1ºC

Agora tempo ameno já com 16,0ºC e muito sol com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2016 às 10:46)

Se o estado do tempo funcionasse pelos nossos pedidos, estávamos tramados.
Convém não esquecer que há sítios que caíram  de 200/215  mm em pouco mais de 15 dias.
Independentemente de pedidos, o tempo estará seco esta semana e  ainda bem, se há coisa que devemos fazer é não sofrer por antecipação, não sei digo eu.
______

Hoje a temperatura sobe bem, *16,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 12:25)

Que verdadeiro dia de Primavera!!

Estão agora 18,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 13:21)

19,3ºC por este andar passa os 20ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2016 às 14:26)

Boas!
O dia segue ameno, estando agora *16,9°C*. Já tinha saudades destes dias mais solarengos. O meu quarto acumula muita humidade, pelo que estes últimos dias foram torturantes.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 14:50)

Ai está ela acima dos 20ºC

Sigo com 20,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 15:09)

*21,1ºC *bom para secar de novo bem a terra...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Minima: 12,4°C
Maxima: 19,2°C

Um bocado acima da média como esperado


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 18:41)

Máxima de *21,1ºC*
Mínima de *12,1ºC*

Rajada máxima *18km/h*

Agora estão* 17,0ºC* 
Bonito dia Primaveril


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Hoje por aqui foi um belo dia até fazia lembrar um dia de Primavera, com o sol sempre presente todo o dia, e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima de 10,6ºC

Agora sigo com uns tórridos 19,4ºC, é mais um dia acima dos 20ºC... Siga a Primavera.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 14:16)

Ai vai ela para bater a máxima de ontem...

Segue agora nos 21,0ºC vai ser uma semana toda ela assim em vésperas de natal, nem sei se não será batido nenhum record...
 É triste ver que este mês não deverá ser acima da média em precipitação, e sendo assim apenas em 1 ano o Maio seria acima da média, ainda assim o ano não é dos piores tá dentro do valor normal aqui entre os 500 e 600mm


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

*22,0ºC* mais parece Abril...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2016 às 17:56)

Dia quentinho o de hoje, tendo em conta a época do ano. Pela hora de almoço tive mesmo de me meter de t-shirt 

Por agora estão 16,1ºC. A mínima foi de* 9,4ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2016 às 18:16)

Boa tarde/noite.
Dia algo quente por aqui também, mas de manhã ainda se sentia algum frio, pelo que levei um casaco a mais e arrependi-me, à tarde, de o ter trazido. Há tantas folhas no chão que já parece que se fundem com o alcatrão. 
Estão *17,1°C*. Simplesmente brutal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2016 às 18:38)

De manhã estava bem fresquinho! 

Mares de folhas pelos campos e avenidas. Algumas árvores estão quase despidas, outras ainda estão teimosas. 

Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Máxima: *19,1ºC*


----------



## bpereira (7 Dez 2016 às 07:10)

Bom dia a todos.
Sigo com 14.4º












Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (7 Dez 2016 às 07:36)

Um amanhecer muito bonito hoje... bom dia a todos!


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

A máxima de ontem foi a mais alta para Dezembro que registei na minha estação desde 2010, máxima ontem de *22,2ºC
*
A mínima hoje foi de 9,7ºC

Agora muito nublado por nuvens altas a ponto de esconder o sol neste momento, temperatura atual 15,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

Interessante o aumento gradual do vento de leste nas ultimas horas, sopra bem.
*14,2ºC
*
Bem o ultimo evento não teve assim tanto impacto na serra como esperava(vertente sul), pelos menos passei em sítios onde esperava mais água,contudo, na vertente norte a conversa é outra, as nascentes dispararam bem, quando puder partilho alguns registos no tópico apropriado.

Só algumas informações:


Lagoa azul - Está no máximo, mas água não sai pela cascata mas sim pelas fissuras, antes também saía, mas agora sai muito mais água,sem comparação, talvez seja algo preocupante...)
Barragem da Mula - Subiu cerca de 40 cms, em relação ao dia 1 de Dezembro, manifestamente pouco, na verdade foram 70 mm/80 mm por lá.
Alguns troços da estrada da serra (exactamente próximo da lagoa  Azul) estão cheios de terra ja ha vários dias, para se ter noção foi tanta terra que entretanto secou formando autenticas lombas, sinceramente não percebo, ninguém vai limpar aquilo?! Protecção Civil de Sintra, vá mexam-se...


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2016 às 12:09)

Boas

Mínima de 8,4ºC
Acumulados 0,2mm da humidade da noite 

Agora muito sol ao contrario de ontem, temperatura agora de 15,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2016 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui mais um dia agradável, céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento de Este.

A mínima foi de *8,8ºC*.

Também por estas bandas as folhas vão invadindo as estradas:


----------



## windchill (8 Dez 2016 às 17:28)

Que grande fim de tarde!


----------



## criz0r (9 Dez 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia, após ausência de 2 semanas por terras do Norte cá estou eu novamente a reportar a partir de Almada e Entrecampos. 
Confesso que com os relatos que me chegaram de familiares e aqui do Fórum relativamente aos dilúvios do passado fim de semana pensei chegar a casa e ter alguma surpresa desagradável mas tirando o quintal estar virado do avesso estava tudo normal  .
Céu limpo com a presença de muito chemtrails se considerarmos isso como nuvem e vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2016 às 20:19)

Por aqui hoje tivemos um dia de sol, até ele se pôr, coisa que não aconteceu ontem, em que a nebulosidade esteve presente praticamente todo o dia.
Nem parece que estamos a 2 semanas do Natal com estas máximas dos últimos dias.

mínima: 8.4ºC´
actual: 12.6ºC
máxima: 19.2ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2016 às 22:10)

Boas

Máxima de 19,6ºC
Mínima de 10,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 40km/h

Agora estão 15,4ºc, 73%Hr e vento nulo...nem com tempo seco o tempo deixa de estar quente mesmo de noite


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2016 às 23:58)

Boa noite

*10,4ºC*

Máxima: *19,5ºC*
Mínima: *5,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2016 às 01:34)

dias de miséria, nem chove nem faz frio, sigo com *10.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2016 às 12:31)

O dia por aqui segue parcialmente nublado, o sol lá vai de vez em quando espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2016 às 12:42)

david 6 disse:


> dias de miséria, nem chove nem faz frio, sigo com *10.9ºC*



Pessoalmente, impressiona-me muito mais a ausência de frio, num passado recente bastava estar céu limpo e vento fraco e a temperatura caía a um bom ritmo, tanto em topos como em vales(com maior incidencia),agora nem por isso.
Segunda e Terça as noites deverão ser frias, quarta chove, é aguardar.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima altinha de 12,6ºC

Agora o sol brilha com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu, temperaturas continuam primaveris, estão 18,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2016 às 15:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoalmente, impressiona-me muito mais a ausência de frio, num passado recente bastava estar céu limpo e vento fraco e a temperatura caía a um bom ritmo, tanto em topos como em vales(com maior incidencia),agora nem por isso.
> Segunda e Terça as noites deverão ser frias, quarta chove, é aguardar.



sim também me lembro, podia estar bom tempo durante todo o dia, mas depois quando vinha à noite vínhamos aqui "competir" com as minimas  este ano ainda não deu para isso


entretanto *19.0ºC,* máxima *19.7ºC*, o céu tem vindo a tapar se com nuvens médias


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Boa noite

Adoro este fenómeno… um preguiçoso levanto-me devagar


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite, por aqui 12,0ºC

Edit:11,9ºC 5 minutos depois


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2016 às 23:58)

Hoje tive a máxima mais alta do mês: 18,6 graus.
Ao inicio da manhã fui surpreendido com bastante vento na vila de Sintra.
Em Alcabideche soprava fraco.
O ECM está a meter muita chuva na quarta, cerca de 30 mm.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

Boas

Mínima de 8,9ºC

0,2mm acumulados de madrugada devido a humidade 

Agora mais um dia de Primavera, estão 17,0ºC sem vento nenhum


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

O tópico está sem interesse como o tempo..

Máxima tórrida de *19,8ºC*

Agora estão uns quentes 18,9ºC este deve ser o dia com menos vento de todo o ano e dos últimos anos, ainda não passou dos 0km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2016 às 17:46)

Hoje foi um dia ameno por aqui, com o sol sempre presente desde o nascer ao entardecer.
O dia de hoje foi excelente para abrir a época das plantações de árvores, e para começar já estão na terra mais de 30, agora se chover quarta, elas só irão agradecer.
A enxada e o sol, "obrigaram-me" logo a andar de t-shirt desde as 11 da manhã.
máxima: 19.2ºC
actual: 13.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

Boa noite a todos. Alguém me diga se estamos na primavera ou estou enganado? Um dia de calor, sem vento. Até almoçámos no alpendre com os chapéus de sol abertos como no Verão... aquecimento global ou dia de sorte?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2016 às 19:25)

Não tenho estado muito por aqui porque tenho muito trabalho e também o tempo é monótono.

Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *18,4ºC
*
Que venha a frente de quarta, estão previstos cerca de 20 mm.


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2016 às 20:27)

Boa noite 

Gosto dos invernos portugueses : 21.1° ! 
Une bonne gueuze belge  ( https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gueuze ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




saúde


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 00:01)

Boas,

T.actual: 12,7ºC
T.maxima:17,6ºC
T.minima: 11,5ºC

Quarta vai chover bem, não demorou a reaparecer com força. 
Sexta-feira parece que  vem muito vento mesmo, com maior incidência aqui na litoral situação  acompanhar.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2016 às 00:04)

minima *7.9ºC* agora às 00h


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 00:53)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Gosto dos invernos portugueses : 21.1° !
> Une bonne gueuze belge  ( https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gueuze )
> ...




Ainda estamos no Outono.


----------



## Rachie (12 Dez 2016 às 06:14)

Nevoeiro :-)


----------



## Toby (12 Dez 2016 às 06:50)

james disse:


> Ainda estamos no Outono.





http://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/fr/68771-FAQ+sur+le+temps.html?view=3268191
http://www.calendario-365.pt/epocas-estacoes-do-ano.html


----------



## Rachie (12 Dez 2016 às 07:04)

Está nevoeiro bastante intenso em Almada. 
Tal é o meu espanto que este acaba repentinamente após @ terço da ponte. 

No entanto ao chegar a Benfica fiquei com a sensação que para os lados da Amadora haverá também algum nevoeiro. 
Temperatura 10° em Almada e 8° em Benfica (mas menos húmido)


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2016 às 07:37)

*5.0ºC* agora e minima até agora, também está algum nevoeiro

agora vou para Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (12 Dez 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia, muito frio hoje ao início da manhã com nevoeiro quase cerrado na margem sul, a temperatura nem era nada de especial mas a humidade acentua o desconforto térmico e de que maneira. 
Sigo com um dia solarengo por Entrecampos, mais do mesmo com o AA aqui bem perto.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2016 às 13:30)

Madrugada muito húmida acumulados 0,2mm

Mínima nem foi baixa 9,1ºC

Agora muito sol e mais temperaturas Primaveris, estão agora 17,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2016 às 16:39)

O plano para o Inverno está a quase concluído, algumas árvores estão ainda teimosas para perderem folhas, mas basta mais uma ou duas frentes com bastante vento para ir tudo de vela 

Por outro lado existem passeios já completamente lotados com folhas, tudo em decomposição, misturadas com lama etc. 

Para o lado do Sol o céu está sujo, quase parece fumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 22:42)

Boas noites,

Extremos: *9,3ºC* / *15,8ºC*

Destaque para a humidade da madrugada.
Foi realmente muita, e conjugada com poucas horas de sol,ou mesmo nenhumas em sítios abrigados, aqui ao lado estrada do Pisão teve alguns troços molhados durante todo o dia, impressionante.

WRF tem carregado na precipitação, quarta promete.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (12 Dez 2016 às 23:33)

Muito boa noite!
Céu praticamente limpo pelo Litoral Oeste.

*Dados atuais:*
(Mafra – 23h25)

T= *13ºC*
Humidade* 87%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0 %
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*
Cobertura de nuvens:* 0%*

Índice de UV = Baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento = NE- 4 km/h
PA = 1023 mBar


----------



## Teya (13 Dez 2016 às 00:42)

Boa noite, a temperatura hoje a descer mais que ontem e bem mais rápido, 9,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2016 às 01:41)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente a temperatura, situando-se já nos *10,6ºC *e humidade extremamente elevada a rondar os 90%!!
Vento muito fraco ou mesmo NULO a proporcionar inversão que deve fazer a mínima de hoje ficar abaixo da de ontem (dia 12)...

Extremos térmicos: *9,4ºC* / *17,2ºC*

Dia algo frio em perspectiva, sem sol e talvez com nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiros mais persistente a não elevar muito a temperatura máxima que deve ficar-se pelos 13ºC apenas! Vamos ver...
Parece certo o fim das temperaturas primaveris (finalmente) e dias solarengos nos próximos dias!!


----------



## Rachie (13 Dez 2016 às 06:46)

Nevoeiro um pouco mais intenso que ontem em Almada e uma pequena névoa em Benfica, mais intensa junto a Monsanto. Temperaturas semelhantes às de ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia, mínima de 9,3ºC na Cova da Piedade e nevoeiro cerrado, tenho as janelas do quarto a pingar humidade há já 3 dias seguidos. Perspectiva-se uma madrugada e manhã de 4ªfeira bastante chuvosas e a previsão para o fim da semana também se mantém razoável . Em Entrecampos com nevoeiro a roçar o topo dos prédios e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2016 às 10:05)

Algum nevoeiro, mínima de 7,2ºC a mais baixa deste Outono até agora

Agora estão 11,4ºC com vento nulo.

 E vão 3 dias com vento nulo nem mexe uma folha basta dizer que nem sai dos 0km/h, mas hoje ao fim do dia isto vai mudar de figura...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2016 às 11:19)

Bastante nevoeiro em altitude por aqui.

Ribeira do Jamor e de Carenque ainda aguentam em leito normal. Que venha a chuva de amanhã!


----------



## Tyna (13 Dez 2016 às 16:14)

Aviso à População: precipitação, queda de neve e vento
Situação Meteorológica:
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), na madrugada de quarta-feira, 14 de dezembro, prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação que poderá ser temporariamente forte (com valores de 10 a 12 mm/h, para um acumulado de cerca de 30 mm em 12 horas), em especial no litoral, durante o período entre as 3 horas e as 9 horas da manhã.
Ainda na quarta-feira prevê-se a ocorrência de neve na Serra da Estrela na cota dos 1200 a 1400 metros, o que se poderá manter durante o dia de quinta-feira, 15 de dezembro.
Prevê-se que no final do dia de hoje, 13 de dezembro, o vento do quadrante Sul intensifique no litoral e nas terras altas, e que durante a manhã de quarta-feira possam ocorrer rajadas (cerca de 85 km/h) no litoral, enfraquecendo depois de intensidade durante a tarde e rodando para o quadrante norte/nordeste.
Para a madrugada de quinta-feira, prevê-se uma situação análoga à madrugada de quarta-feira, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação forte e intensificação do vento, situação que tende a aliviar durante o dia de sexta-feira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2016 às 18:01)

Hoje sim foi um verdadeiro dia de final de Outono, o nevoeiro esteve praticamente presente durante todo o dia, bem como o frio que também marcou presença.

mínima: 6ºC
actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Rachie (13 Dez 2016 às 18:09)

A lua está a espreitar por trás do nevoeiro no rio, mas as fotos saem muito más :-(

13.4° e 85% de humidade


----------



## windchill (13 Dez 2016 às 19:00)

As coisas vão animar esta madrugada.... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/hpg3bff2h/]
	
post images[/URL]


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Dez 2016 às 19:33)

windchill disse:


> As coisas vão animar esta madrugada....




Amanhã vou para o Porto às 7h ma manhã de avião. Acham que vai haver atrasos? E... será perigoso  ? É que os aviões da ponte aérea são, tipo, uns bimotores com aspecto frágil.


----------



## windchill (13 Dez 2016 às 19:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Amanhã vou para o Porto às 7h ma manhã de avião. Acham que vai haver atrasos? E... será perigoso  ? É que os aviões da ponte aérea são, tipo, uns bimotores com aspecto frágil.


Não me parece que haja grande perigo, mas.... pode haver condicionamentos ou atrasos na descolagem. Penso que a essa hora o pior já tenha passado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2016 às 20:13)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Amanhã vou para o Porto às 7h ma manhã de avião. Acham que vai haver atrasos? E... será perigoso  ? É que os aviões da ponte aérea são, tipo, uns bimotores com aspecto frágil.



Na questão aeroportuária hoje esteve agreste devido ao nevoeiro, imensos borregos e chegou a haver algumas divergências.

Contudo, creio que o tecto esteja alto o suficiente para que a circulação seja feita com normalidade. Tudo irá depender se a passagem da frente irá coincidir com o voo ou não


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2016 às 20:42)

Excelente super lua com nevoeiro!


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2016 às 20:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Amanhã vou para o Porto às 7h ma manhã de avião. Acham que vai haver atrasos? E... será perigoso  ? É que os aviões da ponte aérea são, tipo, uns bimotores com aspecto frágil.



Boa noite,

Tomo o vosso  
Gosto ser agitada…. (exceto pela minha esposa… )

Bon voyage


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2016 às 22:31)

E eis que já temos a primeira chuva deste evento.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2016 às 22:37)

O vento já saiu dos 0km/h foi aos 2km/h a loucura 

Máxima de 17,3ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2016 às 22:58)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *8,5ºC* / *16,7ºC*

Já se nota o aumento do vento, como tem estado muito fraco ou até nulo, facilmente se observa o dito aumento.
Rajada de *33 km/h.*
Vento a serio espero na Sexta, não neste evento.

*15,4ºC* e vento fraco.
Tem chovido fraco.
*1,1 mm*


----------



## Teya (13 Dez 2016 às 23:08)

E por aqui chegou a primeira chuva, temperatura actual 11,9ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2016 às 23:26)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui já começou a chover e o chão já está bem molhado... e está frio!


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2016 às 23:31)

Aqui o vento não sai dos 0km/h não é que espere mais de 40 ou 50 mas já era para se sentir mais vento... quanto a chuva antes das 4 ou 5 nao espero nada 

13,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2016 às 23:38)

Por aqui sigo com *1,7mm.*
Passou uma pequena celula aqui perto, conforme se pode ver no radar.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Dez 2016 às 23:48)

Boa noite cá está a minha encomenda para o S. Pedro amanhã
40mm de chuva, vento moderado e 6  trovoadas durante o dia vamos ver se ele me dá o que quero, acho que não sou muito exigente.
Entretanto por aqui tudo calmo á espera da chuva que não deve tardar muito.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite cá está a minha encomenda para o S. Pedro amanhã
> 40mm de chuva, vento moderado e 6  trovoadas durante o dia vamos ver se ele me dá o que quero, acho que não sou muito exigente.
> Entretanto por aqui tudo calmo á espera da chuva que não deve tardar muito.


Bem, acho que quanto às 6 trovoadas é bastante complicado, 1 já é difícil quanto mais 6 esta altura já não é a mais propícia a isso, e na altura onde há mais possibilidades de isso acontecer também já é difícil ￼ já lá vai o tempo...


----------



## Rui Alex (14 Dez 2016 às 00:01)

Só não entendo como é que esta frente nos chegou a meio da semana, já estava habituado a poder aproveitar estes momentos no conforto do lar durante os fins de semana. ; )


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2016 às 00:11)

Finalmente apareceu o vento!

Rajada máxima até agora 21km/h

14,1ºC, 44%Hr, 1020,9hPa


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2016 às 00:25)

Nova rajada de 31km/h aos poucos vai aumentando! 

14,1ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2016 às 01:59)

Boa noite,
Já chove por cá. Cai pesada e certinha.
Vento a aumentar de intensidade. Já sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Teya (14 Dez 2016 às 02:23)

Temperatura a subir, 14.2ºC, e vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## JAlves (14 Dez 2016 às 02:25)

Boa noite,

Aqui pela Ramada, de um momento para o outro começaram a ouvir-se rajadas de vento lá fora!

Está a chegar!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 04:07)

Boas,

Ha pouco caiu uma chuvada momumental.  
Acumulados:
Aqui: *13 mm*
Linhó: *17 mm*


----------



## Teya (14 Dez 2016 às 04:22)

Chuva torrencial!

Edit: Julgo ter visto 1 ou 2 clarões, de certeza que bem longe daqui, mas tive essa sensação.


----------



## Crissie (14 Dez 2016 às 05:05)

Neste momento a chover torrencialmente com o vento bastante intensificado :P


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2016 às 05:48)

Bom dia,

vento: 40km/h
chuva: 4h10  5h40 10,2mm 
4h30: 16mm/h
5h20: 9mm/h


----------



## Rachie (14 Dez 2016 às 06:24)

Por aqui já só chuvisca. Mas deve ter caído uma bela carga durante a noite: a minha marquise a sul tinha um lago no chão, da janela que escoa mal e a água acaba por entrar. :-\


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

Pelas 04h20, altura em que a frente passou por aqui, choveu forte o suficiente para me fazer acordar. Ao início parecia que o vento estava nulo, mas passados uns minutos levantou-se um vendaval muito interessante.

Curiosa a imagem de radar das 04:25 nesta zona (última imagem de radar disponível no radar dinâmico).


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 07:54)

Bom dia a todos. Choveu bem aqui durante a noite. Acordei com a chuva ás 4h20, mas penso que já chovia antes. Só parou por volta das 7h. Agora está a ficar nevoeiro e não chove, mas parece que vem mais...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2016 às 08:04)

Bom dia

Madrugada de chuva, com 19,3mm acumulados. Frente bem distribuída por todo território de Portugal continental.
De momento já não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 08:12)

Boas,

Acumulado por aqui: 18,1 mm
Acumulado mensal: 89 mm
Será mais um mês a superar a media mensal.

No Linho, o penico da zona, a frente rendeu 25 mm.


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2016 às 08:21)

Boas,

Acumulado por aqui: 15 mm
Acumulado mensal: 53 mm - Muito pouco, os Ribeiros e o Tejo continuam secos aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 10:04)

*14,3
18,1 mm*

Offtopic: Já viram as 4 novas cameras do beachcam? Que trabalho brutal.

Paço de Arcos
Caxias
Praia da Torre
Santo Amaro


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia. Aqui choveu torrencialmente durante a madrugada, não durante muito tempo e felizmente sem causar complicações, pelo menos situações que eu conheça. Amanhã novo agravamento, a partir da tarde, mas nada comparado ao que se passou esta madrugada. Muito mais _soft_.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia, igual modo na Cova da Piedade, começou a chover fraco ao início da madrugada e torrencial no período das 4h ás 6h da manhã. Tirando as sarjetas entupidas devido ás folhas das árvores não houve problemas de maior aqui na zona.
Neste momento dia solarengo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, estas frentes relâmpago realmente são um pouco monótonas já tenho saudades de dias e dias sempre a chover.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2016 às 10:30)

Chuva moderada esta madrugada aqui nem se pode chamar forte, rate máximo de *40mm/h*, nem dei por ter chovido e tal como eu a maioria das pessoas...

Agora sol com 14,4ºC e logo a lotaria dos aguaceiros...

Acumulados *13,4mm*
Rajada máxima *45km/h*
Muito fraca esta frente... Venha a de amanha que será mais ou menos como esta, mas pelo menos vai dar para ver chover...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 11:42)

Valente carga de água agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

Bem o vendaval que se pôs às 4h, acordei graças aos barulhos do vento nas chaminés e na janela xD.

Acumulado de 15,1 mm, vamos a ver se o resto do dia nos aguarda mais alguma coisa.

Lá se vão as folhas todas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2016 às 11:52)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 4:40 da manhã e só acabou já perto das 7,sempre de chuva moderada a forte.
Caiu agora também uns aguaceiros fracos agora á pouco, eram 11 horas.
O vento por vezes sopra de forma moderada.

Rendeu um acumulado de 18mm .


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 12:36)

Aguaceiro moderado mas duradouro... e continua.

EDIT: Virou dilúvio agora!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 12:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado mas duradouro... e continua.
> 
> EDIT: Virou dilúvio agora!!!


Agora já só chove fraco. Foi dos momentos mais intensos de chuva dos últimos anos.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Dez 2016 às 13:01)

Boa tarde por aqui a madrugada foi de muita chuva, desde manhã até agora caíram alguns aguaceiros fortes agora o céu apresenta-se com períodos de muito nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 13:10)

Depois de alguns dias ausente, eis que posso dizer que a madrugada foi muito chuvosa. Foi uma surpresa para mim, pois não fazia ideia que iria chover alguma coisa. 
Cenário a sul, neste momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 14:25)

Aguaceiro moderado agora pela vila de Sintra. 
Tarde bem fresca.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 15:43)

Chove moderado. A temperatura baixou. Está muito frio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2016 às 16:37)

Por aqui caiu agora uns aguaceiros fracos, e veem-se algumas nuvens bem escuras no céu, bem como o arco-iris.


----------



## AMFC (14 Dez 2016 às 16:55)

Creio que se aproxima um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 16:55)

Há 5 minutos, para Norte:


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Dez 2016 às 17:03)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros até agora sendo que foram quase todos moderados a fortes.


----------



## Teya (14 Dez 2016 às 17:06)

Boa tarde, alguns aguaceiros por aqui e 13,2ºC mas uma sensação térmica assim para o gelado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 17:07)

Mais um aguaceiro forte...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2016 às 17:31)

Dia totalmente seco a madrugada foi de chuva que apenas alguns deram por isso....

Máxima de 16,9ºC
Mínima de 11,7ºC

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Precipitação total 13,4mm

Venha a frente de amanha que será melhora apenas por ser de dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 17:56)

Volta e meia passa um ou outro aguaceiro, são quase sempre moderados e muito rápidos, acumulam pouco.
*19 mm
11,9ºC
*
A estação de referencia em termos de vento registou rajada máxima de 50 km/h, isso é impossível por aqui, foi claramente bem superior, principalmente na altura do post de madrugada, o vento soprou bem. Os 2 kms de distância entre a estação e onde vivo fazem ainda alguma diferença, o vento por aqui é sempre mais intenso. Interessantes os próximos tempos, dias frios, dia 19 aparentemente estão reunidas condições para se formar uma boa geada no vale do Pisão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 17:58)

Mais chuva forte agora. Estou dentro de casa e ouço a chuva a cair no telhado e a água a correr nas calhas... parece um rio!


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2016 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais chuva forte agora. Estou dentro de casa e ouço a chuva a cair no telhado e a água a correr nas calhas... parece um rio!



Boa noite,

Aqui não chuva, obrigado a montagem (montagne qui nous sépare)


----------



## vortex (14 Dez 2016 às 21:54)

Boas!Por aqui registei 16,2mm. Por agora sigo com 10,5ºC ,Hr em 86% e vento de Norte a rondar os 10Kmh.


----------



## Rachie (14 Dez 2016 às 23:03)

Olhando para o radar, está tudo a passar ao lado...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2016 às 23:14)

Durante o dia, os aguaceiros fracos/moderados renderam *3 mm* até ao momento.
O acumulado situa-se então nos *21 mm.*
Felizmente esta zona tem estado na rota da muita chuva, estou practicamente nos *100 mm*.
Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Dez 2016 às 23:52)

Caríssimos,
Cheguei. Correu tudo lindamente 
Aqui por Lisboa, neste momento, o tempo está muito simpático. Não há vento e estão uns agradáveis 12º. Inexplicavelmente, o meu cabelo diz que não há muita humidade do ar. Excelente para um passeio ao ar livre e deitar o olho às montras do Chiado mas
vou mas é dormir.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 00:27)

Os aguaceiros moderados sucedem-se. Assim é que é bom. 
Estão *12,1°C*.


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 07:43)

Bonito inicio de dia... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/sievbtyix/]
	
imagen jpg[/URL]


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia, hoje esqueci-me de verificar na estação a mínima mas sendo que estavam 10,8ºC ás 7h não deve ter andado muito longe disso.
O cenário actual aqui por Entrecampos é de céu muito nublado e vento fraco a aguardar a passagem de mais uma "Flash front" lá para o fim da tarde .


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 10:14)

O que se vê no radar a chegar é chuva ou virga?

É virga... pelo menos aqui.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima de 7,6ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 70%Hr e vento quase nulo...

A ver se ate as 00h a frente e pós frontal deixa aqui uns 10mm, já não seria mau!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

Boas,

14,0ºC.

Ha pouco caiu um chuvisco fraco em Chão de Meninos,Sintra(Cota 275 mts).
Só choveu ali, o factor altitude deve ter sido determinante.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 14:23)

windchill disse:


> Bonito inicio de dia...



 magnífico! Obrigado!

Céu encoberto aqui na Póvoa, escurecendo para oeste. Nuvens deslocam-se se SW.
Temperatura estável nos *15ºC* por toda a zona. 71 a 79% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Foto relativamente recente da "Lagoa do Guincho", provavelmente ontem voltou a encher, e hoje volta acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2016 às 16:01)

Boa tarde

*11,8ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima de* 2,6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

Chuva fraca na CREL Loures,  intensificando. Visibilidade reduzida.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 16:28)

Chuva fraca
*0,5 mm*


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 16:31)

Chuva moderada densa, visibilidade difícil ! Zona de Belas, túnel de Carenque.


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 16:42)

Dilúvio neste momento por Entrecampos. Passou literalmente de chuviscos para isto.

EDIT: Passou do  8 ao 80 numa questão de minutos, chove fraco e escuridão a Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 16:46)

Tercena, não chove.


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2016 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.
Começou a chover em Almada,fraca por enquanto.


----------



## TekClub (15 Dez 2016 às 17:06)

já vai fazendo trovoada no mar de acordo com o blitzortung...


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:18)

Escurinho......


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 17:20)

Nuvens com aspecto pesado a Oeste, vamos ver o que nos reserva o evento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:30)

Boa tarde a todos. Chuva fraca...


----------



## rbsmr (15 Dez 2016 às 17:32)

criz0r disse:


> Nuvens com aspecto pesado a Oeste, vamos ver o que nos reserva o evento.


Para já a montanha pariu um rato. Apenas acumulado 0,5mm  

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 17:37)

Rio de mouro, chove persistente, quase moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 17:39)

Boa tarde!
Chove fraco por aqui. Frente de intensidade moderada a entrar pela costa.
*14,3°C *


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:42)

começa a chover fraco


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 17:49)

Já choveu acumulados 0,6mm

13,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:55)

Por aqui a noite segue bem fresca, aliás hoje foi um dia bem gelado, vai também caindo agora uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:55)

Chove com intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 18:18)

Chove moderado!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

Já vai acumulando.

Almoçageme,Sintra: 5,1 mm (Estação instalada recentemente.)
Linhó,Sintra: 3,6 mm
Alcabideche, Cascais: 2,5 mm

Quanto mais água na serra, melhor.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Dez 2016 às 18:23)

Boa tarde por aqui já chove moderado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 18:30)

Chuva forte nas Mercês, Algueirao!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva forte nas Mercês, Algueirao!



Deves estar a passar por aquilo que caiu no Linhó.
A estação já vai nos 7 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 18:39)

Atividade eléctrica algo frequente a Oeste de Caldas da Rainha.
Chove forte!


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 18:39)

Chuva moderada já a roçar o forte em Entrecampos e certinha. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2016 às 18:43)

Chove torrencialmente na Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 18:44)

Elas andam aí....   

[url=https://postimg.org/image/jrh191tzd/]
	
image hosting 30 mb[/URL]


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 18:49)

Torrencial agora. Estou no autocarro na P.Espanha e praticamente não vejo a estrada!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Dez 2016 às 18:51)

E chove forte agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Obviamente que estava a ir para casa quando chove com mais intensidade. Basta andar nos ecos amarelos para a ribeira de Belas voltar à sua forma em alcatrão lol

 Tudo molhado, humidade praticamente nos 100%


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Chuva torrencial e vento forte agora...


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2016 às 19:08)

Chove forte em Carnide.


----------



## Teya (15 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Boa noite, por aqui já chove bem há algum tempo  é assim que eu gosto!
Temperatura actual 12.9ºC 
1018hPa


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:16)

Actualizando.

Galamares,Sintra: 11 mm
Linhó,Sintra: 12 mm
Ulgueira,Sintra: 12 mm
Alcabideche,Cascais: 8,5 mm

Cheguei agora aos *100 mm* de acumulado mensal,excelente.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Dez 2016 às 19:19)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Boas. . 
Aguaceiros moderado a forte já a abrandar.

Olha olha. . Trovoada. . 

(isto já foi por volta 19:15)


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Chuva moderada em Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:24)

Momento mais intenso de chuva torrencial agora...


----------



## rbsmr (15 Dez 2016 às 19:29)

A partir das 18.30/18.45 aumento da intensidade da chuva permitiu acumular mais 3.30 mm. Soou um trovão há cerca de 15m. 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2016 às 19:47)

windchill disse:


> Bonito inicio de dia...
> 
> 
> 
> imagen jpg



Boa noite,
Por simples curiosidade: marca APN, ISO, velocidade, abertura?

Magnífico e obrigado


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 19:49)

Aqui vai chovendo ao inicio da frente foi forte, agora cai de forma moderada!

Acumulados 5,6mm até agora

Rajada máxima até agora de 48km/h

13,4ºC


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2016 às 19:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Chove torrencialmente.



Boa noite vizinho 

19h20 : 9.4 mm/h
19h30 : 6.4 mm/h
19h40 : 4.4 mm/h
19h50 : 1.4 mm/h

total hoje : 5.8mm


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 20:02)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por simples curiosidade: marca APN, ISO, velocidade, abertura?
> 
> Magnífico e obrigado


Boa pergunta, mas..... como foi tirada com o telemóvel, pelo menos para já não consigo ver os dados EXIF


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2016 às 20:10)

Chuva forte puxada a vento. 

A precipitação acumulada já atingiu os 10mm.


----------



## srr (15 Dez 2016 às 20:11)

Aqui, estou numa Falha da frente, 0,5 mm :-(


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 20:16)

Em Almada, sem chuva e vento fraco. Venha o pós-frontal que esta já foi.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 20:17)

Dilúvio nas Mercês!


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 20:17)

Aqui evento quase terminado, acumulados 6,8mm, fraco esperava mais e tava previsto um pouco mais... agora lotaria de aguaceiros que nunca beneficia esta zona infelizmente... 

Rajada máxima 50km/h

13,5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 20:24)

Chove torrencialmente, até faz fumo, pior que a parte mais intensa da frente 

Pós-frontais já a melhorarem a festa 

PS: Lá está o radar de Arouca a falecer lol


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 20:26)

Célula enorme a norte daqui. O vento aumentou de intensidade e não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 20:47)

*10 mm* por aqui.
Aproxima-se mais chuva para estas bandas, é aguardar.


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 20:49)

Consegui avistar 2 flashes (curiosamente) para Este!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 20:54)

Celula a oeste está a ganhar força.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 21:08)

Relâmpago a sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 21:10)

Bem... celula valente a varrer Mafra, deve ter trovoada.
Provavelmente não tarda talvez consiga ver relampagos a NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 21:11)

Flash enorme agora mesmo, outra vez a sul!


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2016 às 21:12)

relampago em setubal


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2016 às 21:24)

Acumulados até ao momento nas estações da cidade de Coimbra

Moinho de Vento, Antanhol: *11,9mm*
Celas: *11,7mm *
São Martinho do Bispo: *11,4mm *
Pólo II da UC: *11,2mm *

Volta a chover forte depois de um breve intervalo:


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 21:30)

1 clarão e morreu, trovoada tuga tipica...

12,0ºC
6,8mm


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2016 às 21:32)

BH


Tiagolco disse:


> Relâmpago a sul!





david 6 disse:


> relampago em setubal



Confirmo, audíveis em Carcavelos!


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 21:33)

Muito escasso para já..... alguns flashes esporádicos..... enfim!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 21:34)

Tem chovido bem por aqui... o pós-frontal tem sido bom. Vento fraco. Também vi alguns clarões...


----------



## srr (15 Dez 2016 às 21:43)

Aqui...calhou nos a Fava...passou tudo ao Cimo e por Baixo, á dias assim!
Efeito do Tejo Magnetico! :-)


----------



## Rachie (15 Dez 2016 às 22:33)

Granizada em Cacilhas!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 22:36)

As células lá vão entrando a norte da serra e passam pela linha de Sintra.
Célula laranja, deve estar a chover torrencial.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 22:55)

A célula do Barreiro tem uma bela bigorna. Então com a luz da lua a iluminá-la fica um espectáculo!
*12,8°C*


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2016 às 23:07)

Forte aguaceiros com granizo a mistura... o acumulado saltou para 8,4mm


----------



## RickStorm (15 Dez 2016 às 23:07)

Ou então vídeos....


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 23:11)

Boas, aguaceiro de granizo que passou há cerca de 10m por aqui, a temperatura situa-se nos 11,7ºC o que com o vento que se faz sentir acentua a sensação de frio.


----------



## Rachie (15 Dez 2016 às 23:16)

RickStorm disse:


> Ou então vídeos....


Tentei mas não se percebia o granizo e como choveu a seguir derreteu logo :-(


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 23:32)

Acumulado exato de 10 mm.

Bring more pós-frontais, agora é mesmo onde calhar, com a cota a descer rapidamente facilmente deve gerar granizo.

Edit: Esta linha que vai varrer Coimbra...


----------



## TekClub (16 Dez 2016 às 00:03)

Já  bem...


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 00:04)

Hei!!! Está demasiado vento em Peniche!!!! Anda tudo feito num oito na rua!!!


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2016 às 00:05)

Terminei o dia de ontem com 9mm, nada mau e acabou por ficar dentro do previsto 

Agora vai caindo uns pingos e está muito frio 10ºC


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2016 às 00:14)

Após a passagem da superfície frontal tem sido frequentes aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2016 às 00:22)

Interessante a célula que vem em direção a Coimbra. 

Por agora, chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 00:24)

Oiço bastante vento la fora.
O acumulado ficou nos 10,4 mm.
Agora é a continuação da lotaria do costume.
O dia hoje promete ser gelado,  as maximas vao ser baixas, será daqueles dias que é possivel ter 8 ou 9 graus no momento em que chove e nas horas centrais do dia.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

E pronto!... Um vendaval do caraças lá fora e, na última hora, ficámos sem dados da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro!!!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Dez 2016 às 00:34)

Neste momento chuva e vento forte à mistura.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2016 às 01:38)

Vento forte lá fora derivado de uma célula que acaba de passar. Alvalade.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 02:54)

Granizada em Peniche neste momento!
Há mais de uma hora que o vento, que já era forte, aumentou de intensidade! Há rajadas muitos fortes.

Autchhhhhhh... caiu um relâmpago aqui em Peniche! 
Vi da janela! Quase fiquei cega!!! 
Está mau por cá!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2016 às 02:54)

E do nada ventania brutal, pós-frontais bem fortes


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 02:58)

O Raio que acabei de ver foi uma valente descarga! Pareceu-me ter caído dentro da zona urbana de Peniche, para os lados da praia da Gamboa (entrada de Peniche). Há uns 2 anos caiu ali um raio na fábrica de conservas Esip, e que levou algumas funcionárias a serem levadas ao hospital.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2016 às 03:10)

Contrário ao que pensava vir a acontecer, continua o vento por vezes forte com rajadas. Tendo uma janela virada a norte, vai ser divertido tentar dormir, está imenso barulho lá fora.  8,8°C.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 05:30)

Vento muito forte e com rajadas, neste momento!!! Abana tudo lá fora!!! Muito barulho. As rajadas são muito fortes e muito prolongadas!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 07:01)

Boas,

Chove fraco
Vento forte
*10,2 mm
8,8ºC*

A temperatura aparente deve rondar os 2/3ºC

Hoje as ruas vao se tornar em autênticos cemitérios de chapéus de chuva.* *


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2016 às 07:40)

Bom dia!
Depois da passagem de mais um aguaceiro, eis que registo a mínima do dia, de *8,7°C*. Está frio!


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Rendeu 4 mm nas ultimas 24 horas. (queria mais, eu e as terras)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 08:49)

Esta nuvem, está a descarregar agora por aqui chuva fraca.
Vento bem forte.
9,5ºC
Que grizo, até corta.



gifs upload


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2016 às 09:34)

Boas!

Este dia para já está a ser fresco e escuro. Há mais de 1h que a temperatura está a oscilar apenas entre os 9,8ºC e os 10,2ºC. Céu bastante carregado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas. Vai chovendo fraco.

Mínima de* 9,6ºC*.

*EDIT 09:44* - A temperatura desceu até aos atuais *9,3ºC*, batendo assim a temperatura mínima registada de madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2016 às 09:47)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui choveu bem a noite toda. Tive insónia e tive sempre a ouvir chover. Parou ás 9h mas vem mais...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 10:17)

Chuva fraca
*12 mm
9,3ºC*



screen capture windows 7


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia, madrugada de aguaceiros fortes e por vezes de granizo, a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 9,3ºC mas ainda assim a noite foi muito fria.
Sigo neste momento com chuva moderada aqui por Entrecampos, escorre água por todo o lado nas ruas já tinha saudades destes cenários.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2016 às 10:42)

Eco amarelo grande entre Lisboa e Loures...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

A precipitação já se movimenta no sentido N-S.
Está visto que esta zona vai receber uns bons mm.

Até ao momento, estes 2 dias e meio renderam 44 mm ( 21mm+11mm+12mm)
Desde dia 19 de novembro até agora caíram 255 mm, foi uma recuperação incrível.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

Está muito frio por aqui também. Até tive que me abrigar, pois o vento estava de facto cortante. 
Há bocado:





*10,4°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 11:42)

Ha uma celula interessante a NO, provavelmente vai passar por aqui.
Estão 9,1ºC e chuvisco, não me admirava nada que a dita célula deixasse granizo, vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2016 às 11:48)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7ºC

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros, rendeu até ao momento *6,2mm* e deve ficar por aqui.

Acumulado total este evento e o de Quarta feira aqui de *28,4mm*

Agora muito frio estão 11,2ºC algum vento por vezes moderado e céu nublado com abertas


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 12:44)

Surgiu uma  nova estação no wunderground numa zona alta entre Queluz e Amadora.
Certamente que vai ser do interesse da malta do forum que vive ali perto.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAMADORA9

Está em fase de testes, a estação está a 243 metros de altitude, segue nos 13,7 mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2016 às 13:01)

Boa tarde por aqui a madrugada e manhã foram marcadas por  aguaceiros acompanhados de vento muito forte(o vento ainda continua).


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2016 às 13:07)

12,7ºC e algum vento entre os 20 e os 30km/h, a rajada máxima até agora foi de 48km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 13:16)

Forte aguaceiro
Vento forte
*10,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2016 às 13:52)

Dia bem frio hoje! amanha já sobe a máxima um pouco.

Estão 12,6ºC que juntando o vento entre os 20 e os 40km/h até corta a sombra!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 14:01)

*14,1 mm*
Está um dia algo ventoso, ainda assim longe, bem longe de dias de nortada violenta.
Rajada máxima: *66 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *50 km/h
*
Será mais um ano em que o registo da rajada máxima é feito nos meses de verão ( *Julho* - *92 km/h*).


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

Muito vento em Peniche. Isto não parece querer acalmar.

Deveria abrir hoje o "Óbidos Vila Natal", mas devido aos fortes ventos que se fizeram sentir de madrugada, e que ainda continuam, não poderá abrir hoje as portas ao público.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 17:10)

O vento continua sem dar tréguas. Por momentos parece querer acalmar, mas logo intensifica outra vez!!!
Estou curiosa para ver a rajada máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 17:44)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se,e foi graças a eles que registei uma máxima bem baixa.
Dia gélido.
Extremos térmicos: *7,8ºC* / *11,6ºC*
*11,1ºC* e vento forte.
Em termos de precipitação o acumulado segue nos *15,7 mm.*
Média  mensal practicamente alcançada, segue nos *118 mm.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2016 às 18:04)

Por aqui foi um dia gélido, de vento moderado, e de alguns aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado de ontem á noite e de hoje não ultrapassou os 3 mm.

Sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2016 às 18:08)

Condições actuais: Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas. 11.2ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2016 às 18:14)

Dia frio e ventoso, a chuva foi apenas de madrugada e inicio da manhã, de resto nem mais uma pinga...

Máxima do dia *13,6ºC*
Mínima de *8,7ºC*

Rajada máxima *56km/h*

Precipitação total *6,2mm*

Agora estão 11,4ºC com vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde, até que enfim um pós-frontal que se apresente! Diga-se de passagem que na minha opinião foi bem melhor que a frente. Hoje foi de facto um dia muito frio típico nestas situações e promete continuar no Fim de semana com uma ligeira subida das máximas.
De momento céu muito nublado e vento moderado. Sem chuva.


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

Boa noite, tenho estado meio ausente por causa do meu novo aparelho 
Não dá para tudo o que quero, mas é um aparelho bem interessante esta estação que esteve agora à venda no Aldi, já deu para aprender umas coisas 
Já está a subir a pressão atmosférica é sinal de bom tempo, coisa que até agora desconhecia... 
Já deu também para brincar um pouco com o meu dispositivo de SDR e captar os sinais de RF da estação meteorológica, depois não sei é como descodificá-los...

Passando à frente, dia bem chuvoso até às 11h da manhã por aqui, queria dormir de noite e não conseguia com as fortes chuvadas que iam caindo!
Temperatura Actual 10.9º C e 73% de humidade, só não gosto muito destes dias frios porque fico com as mãos geladas lol mas têm que ser...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2016 às 20:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Surgiu uma  nova estação no wunderground numa zona alta entre Queluz e Amadora.
> Certamente que vai ser do interesse da malta do forum que vive ali perto.
> 
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAMADORA9
> ...



 Finalmente mais uma estação perto de mim.

Fica na urbanização da Serra das Brancas, a altitude da serra é mais baixa, por isso a estação deve estar no topo do prédio. Interessante que mede mal a pressão e o vento.

___

Acumulado:* 7,8 mm*

Mínima:* 8,3ºC | *Máxima: *11,9ºC* * *(2ª mais baixa do ano)

Pressão subiu bem, já acima dos 1020 hPa. Agora temos descanso durante o fim-de-semana.
Este mês de Dezembro não tem mesmo nada a ver com o do ano passado...


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Finalmente mais uma estação perto de mim.
> 
> Fica na urbanização da Serra das Brancas, a altitude da serra é mais baixa, por isso a estação deve estar no topo do prédio. Interessante que mede mal a pressão e o vento.
> 
> ...



Engraçado desconhecia esta Rede de Emissores Portugueses:
http://www.rep.pt/

Edit: Provavelmente terão ou vão ter mais estações meteorológicas de associadas...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 20:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Finalmente mais uma estação perto de mim.
> 
> Fica na urbanização da Serra das Brancas, a altitude da serra é mais baixa, por isso a estação deve estar no topo do prédio. Interessante que mede mal a pressão e o vento.
> 
> ...



A cota da base do prédio ronda os 205 mts (segundo a carta militar), para ter os tais 243 mts, não pode ser apenas no topo do prédio, pois o prédio não é alto suficiente para se chegar a essa altitude. Se calhar está instalada nalguma pequena torre no topo do prédio, e tendo em conta que pertence à Rede emissores portugueses, deve ser isso que justifica tal altitude. Sim os valores de vento não fazem sentido, mas como ainda está em fase de testes é aguardar.
Em termos de precipitação aparentemente parece correcto.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2016 às 23:45)

Querem ver que ficámos sem estação do Cabo Carvoeiro outra vez?!!! Desde as 18h00 que não há dados. 
Sei que houve queda de algumas antenas, devido ao vento que se faz sentir desde ontem à noite, cá em Peniche. Espero que a ausência de dados seja passageira e não muitos meses como aconteceu este ano. 
Continua vento forte com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2016 às 01:50)

Boa madrugada,

Dia fresco o de ontem, com alguns aguaceiros em especial na parte da manhã: *6,6ºC* a *10,9ºC*.
Uma queda geral na temperatura face a anteontem, dia em que registei *7,9ºC* a *13,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,4ºC e céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de Nordeste (< 15 km/h).


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2016 às 11:49)

Boas

Mínima de *9,6ºC* 

Agora já estão 15,1ºC voltou os dias amenos e de sol,  na tv e o ipma na onda de muito frio enfim... logo a noite volta a lestada forte e mais uma mínima que não vai baixar muito, apenas o desconforto engana


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2016 às 12:32)

*16,0ºC*, *65%Hr* e vento moderado mas a diminuir de intensidade


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *7,5ºC* e actuais 14,3ºC com céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.
Vento fraco a moderado (< 40 km/h).


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2016 às 13:27)

Céu a ficar muito nublado, vento moderado e tempo ameno já estão 16,7ºC o vento é que estraga o bafo quente


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2016 às 18:43)

Belo dia de Outono quase Inverno com o tão habitual céu azul carregado, árvores praticamente despidas, só as mais abrigadas do vento é que ainda demoram mais.

Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Estamos praticamente com os dias mais curtos do ano, 9h30 de luz solar, ângulo do sol chega apenas a 28º, o que em algumas avenidas é literalmente ficar cego


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

minima: *6.2ºC*
maxima: *17.1ºC*
actual: *13.9ºC* vento está fraco neste momento, durante a tarde esteve mais intenso mas menos que ontem


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2016 às 19:24)

Boas
A máxima foi de *16,8ºC*

Agora estão 13,9ºC e vento nulo mas é suposto aumentar o vento esta próxima noite, a mínima essa não devera descer muitos dos 10ºC


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

Ola,

Bonito dia de inverno português (sim, sim o inverno meteorológico começa os 01/12 )
Maxi: 17.1°

Boa noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2016 às 20:53)

Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol, mas foi um dia muito "arrepiado" devido ao vento moderado que marcou presença durante todo o dia.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Dez 2016 às 16:25)

Boas malta!
6ªf foi talvez o dia mais frio desta temporada Outono/Inverno com uma máxima de apenas *12ºC*! Mínima mais normal de *8,5ºC*. Um dia tipicamente invernal com muitos aguaceiros moderados a fortes acompanhados de vento bastante intenso de N que até cortava...  
Curioso que este pós-frontal foi mais intenso em termos de precipitação do que a própria frente fria! *9,7 mm* da frente vs *13,5 mm* do pós-frontal 

Este fim de semana está a ser mais ameno e com mais sol, mas o vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes de NE tem tornado o ambiente algo desagradável!! Precisamente devido ao vento a mínima esta madrugada desceu pouco e até ficou acima dos 10ºC (10,7ºC), já a máxima não ultrapassou os *14,1ºC*. Ontem foi um pouco mais elevada, mas não muito mais: *15ºC*
A próxima semana promete ser um pouco mais fria, em particular as temperaturas mínimas! Já a precipitação continua com muita incerteza...


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2016 às 17:55)

Boas

Mínima de *9,5ºC*
Máxima de *16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima *35km/h*

Agora estão 13,8ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2016 às 19:42)

Boas, por aqui notou-se a subida da temperatura, mas essa subida foi mais notória nos locais mais abrigados, já nos locais mais expostos os dias mantiveram-se frios, e sendo uma zona ventosa, ainda não acalmou assim tanto.
Hoje de manhã estava bastante frio aqui em Alcabideche, lestada bem intensa vi inclusive 1 caixote do lixo a cair na zona do Cascaishopping.
Acredito que naquele preciso momento soprava uns bons 35/40 km/h com fortes rajadas.

Ontem na serra de Sintra às 15:40 estavam 11,1ºC junto ao parque de estacionamento da Peninha.
Vi finalmente os solos saturados na serra a qualquer cota, água a escorrer de muitos lados,não vi a barragem da mula mas acredito que tenha subido talvez meio metro, pois agora as nascentes levam muito mais agua.
Outra nota, vi  também  algumas árvores caídas deve ter sido o vento de Sexta,  por lá deve ter feito vento a sério, qualquer dia não há árvores na serra lol


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2016 às 20:09)

minima: *8.2ºC*
maxima: *16.5ºC*
actual: *10ºC* com vento quase nulo

esta semana, poderá aparecer 1 ou 2 geadas, mas como eu só fico mesmo de férias na sexta, só volto quinta à noite, portanto não vou puder ver as geadas, no máximo vou ver a minima da semana quando voltar e ai digo qual foi


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2016 às 21:30)

david 6 disse:


> minima: *8.2ºC*
> maxima: *16.5ºC*
> actual: *10ºC* com vento quase nulo
> 
> esta semana, poderá aparecer 1 ou 2 geadas, mas como eu só fico mesmo de férias na sexta, só volto quinta à noite, portanto não vou puder ver as geadas, no máximo vou ver a minima da semana quando voltar e ai digo qual foi



Sim vais ter de certeza  geada, eu devo ter aqui no vale do costume na manhã de Terça, isto partindo do pressuposto que o vento não venha estragar tudo.


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Dez 2016 às 00:47)

Num mês de dezembro que corre com pouco carácter, alguns estrato-cúmulos (ontem em Lisboa)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 09:02)

Boas,

Por aqui a mínima não foi nada de especial, cerca de 9,9ºC.
Amanhã sim, a mínima prometer ser algo fria.

Em Seiça mais uma grande camada de geada, -1.6ºC.
Os 1,6ºC  logo às 21:32 de ontem,  certamente que ajuda a  geada a intensificar-se ao longo das muitas horas posteriores.


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia, mínima de 8,6ºC. Impressionante que desde que começou o Outono e com o Inverno a bater à porta ainda não consegui uma mínima abaixo dos 7ºC ao passo que as máximas é sempre a abrir. Poderá ou não ser um ano atípico mas espero que não se torne uma regra uma vez que até mesmo a precipitação está a ser ocasional.
Panorama actual de pasmaceira com céu limpo e vento inexistente.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2016 às 11:11)

Bom dia 

Por aqui, mínima de *4,5ºC*, o vento acabou por estragar a inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 11:24)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, mínima de 8,6ºC. Impressionante que desde que começou o Outono e com o Inverno a bater à porta ainda não consegui uma mínima abaixo dos 7ºC ao passo que as máximas é sempre a abrir. Poderá ou não ser um ano atípico mas espero que não se torne uma regra uma vez que até mesmo a precipitação está a ser ocasional.
> Panorama actual de pasmaceira com céu limpo e vento inexistente.



Por aqui as minimas tambem têm andado fracas, a mais baixa deste outono-inverno até ao momento está fixada nos 6,8ºC registado no mês de Novembro.
Em contrapartida tem chovido bastante, menos mal.
Vamos ver como corre a próxima madrugada.
Estou a contar a com a presença de geada aqui perto, ver se tiro fotos.
__________________________________

Sempre impressionante o comportamento da temperatura de Dunas de Mira, um dos factores principais é de longe a ausência  de vento, a estação encontra-se num local bem abrigado, os matos envolventes protegem-na bem.
Veja-se o gráfico, vento nulo desde as 18 horas, maravilha.
Para mim é um valor bem mais espectacular que outras estações do interior norte.



free image host


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2016 às 13:58)

A miséria continua alem de tempo seco o frio não quer nada com estes lados... Ainda não fui alem dos 7ºC neste outono tórrido..

Mínima de *8,9ºC*

Agora céu limpo e tempo ameno , estão 16,1ºC com vento fraco

O natal vai ser com quase 20ºC no Centro e Sul, enfim tristeza de clima que temos...


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2016 às 15:57)

Máxima de *16,3ºC*

Agora estão 15,7ºC com vento nulo


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2016 às 16:44)

Boas
Assim que o sol deixou de tocar no solo a temperatura caiu a pique.
Hoje a noite promete ....


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2016 às 18:51)

Apesar de uma noite e madrugada bem geladas, o dia foi ameno, sempre com sol.
Mínima: 3.3ºC
actual: 9:8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 19:48)

Boas,

Como esperado,  hoje as inversões estão mais intensas.
A famosa localidade de Seiça, vai já nos *1,7ºC*  já estará a gear por lá, notável.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2016 às 19:57)

Bela temperatura neste momento, estão *10,6°C*. Dia algo fresco, mas tive que despir o casaco mais grosso à tarde. O pôr do sol foi fantástico, tentarei postar fotos aqui amanhã se tiver tempo.


----------



## vortex (19 Dez 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite.Por aqui a mínima de hoje 3,2ºC ,máxima 15,4ºC. Agora sigo com 6,4ºC e Hr em 87%.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2016 às 22:53)

Boa noite

Sigo com* 1,9ºC*, actual mínima. Está a arrefecer bem.

Seiça já vai com *-1,1ºC*, e a estação das Dunas de Mira registava *-0,3ºC* às 22h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 22:58)

Boas,

Porcaria do vento lol registo *11,4ºC
*
A cidade de Torres Vedras vai nos *5,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 22:58)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> Seiça já vai com *-1,1ºC*, e a estação das Dunas de Mira registava *-0,3ºC* às 22h.



Máquinas de geada.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Dez 2016 às 23:38)

Boas malta!
Dia lindo de sol com madrugada e manha frias e tarde algo amena.
Extremos de hoje: *8ºC* / *16,4ºC*
Vai arrefecendo aos poucos, basicamente ao sabor do vento que vai-se tornando cada vez mais fraco ou mesmo nulo!
Já estão *9,3ºC *e isto hoje promete ser a noite mais fria do Outono por aqui com previsão de mínima a rondar os 5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2016 às 00:07)

*9,2°C *neste momento. O bom disto tudo é que a casa aqueceu bem durante a tarde. 
A noite vai bem encaminhada, o vento tornou-se nulo.


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2016 às 00:51)

Boas,

As 00h00 estavam 6ºC no centro de Peniche.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Dez 2016 às 01:11)

*8,4ºC *e lá vai descendo devagar...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2016 às 02:19)

Boa madrugada,

Desde o meu último post, sábado, os dias têm sido marcados por céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento, maioritariamente de Nordeste, tendo vindo a enfraquecer a partir de ontem (segunda-feira).

17/12: *7,5ºC* / *14,9ºC*
18/12: *10,3ºC* / *13,5ºC*
19/12: *7,5ºC* / *13,3ºC*

De momento sigo já com *5,7ºC*, em queda lenta mas constante. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia, foi preciso eu ter dito ontem que a temperatura nesta temporada ainda não tinha descido abaixo dos 7ºC para hoje registar uma inversão e se ter fixado nos 5.7ºC. Aleluia foi preciso chegar ao dia 20 de Dezembro!.
Foi de facto uma noite gélida aliada há humidade relativa alta, hoje já trouxe pela 1ª vez três camadas de roupa .  O Parque da Paz registava algum nevoeiro nos pontos mais abrigados presumo que em algumas zonas a geada seja persistente no dia de hoje. 
Agora por Entrecampos, céu limpo com algum fumo proveniente das lareiras das habitações e vento fraco mas gélido.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Manhã bem fresca aqui no oeste. 7°C de mínima registados por mim mas em locais bem próximos do Meteogorda registos, às 9.00h, de 2° C.
Campos cobertos de geada.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Também tive de falar ontem a reclamar para a temperatura me surpreender!! Vá vamos todos reclamar ahaha

Mínima de *3,1ºC *

Agora muito sol e 9,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2016 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima fresca, de *4,6ºC*. 

Actuais 7,4ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo. Uma excelente manhã de inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2016 às 11:08)

Boas,

Minima da treta por aqui: *7,4ºC.*
No Pisão a geada foi muito fraca,quase imperceptível,  nem mereceu que tirasse foto.
Por volta das 8:20 registei por lá *3,0ºC, *nada de especial para o potencial daquele sitio.
Se o Pisão fosse do lado de lá da serra certamente que havia camadao de geada, lado sul é muito mais ventoso, eis o resultado...

Aos contemplados pelo manto branco, partilhem lá umas fotos.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Pela primeira vez este Outono-Inverno, quando saí de casa de manhã o carro marcava 4ºC e tinha a luz de gelo acesa. 

Foi também a primeira vez esta temporada que vi geada no vale da Paiã, Odivelas.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2016 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Finalmente registo a primeiro mínima negativa da temporada, este ano estava difícil. *-0,1ºC* com formação de geada.
A temperatura poderia ter descido mais, mas o vento durante a noite fez oscilar a temperatura, como se pode ver no gráfico da estação de São Martinho do Bispo, que registou uma mínima de *0,2ºC*:






Os congeladores mais uma vez com valores brutais.   
Seiça:  *-3,5ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-3,1ºC*

Miranda do Corvo e Lousã também registaram valores interessantes, *-1,4ºC* e *-1,3ºC*, respectivamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2016 às 11:49)

Boas!
Finalmente uma mínima que já não via há algum tempo, *5,6°C*.**
Ali no vale do jamor deve ter descido mais ainda. Tenho mesmo que explorar aquela zona.
Estão* 12,8°C* neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

lá para os meus lados Coruche teve *-1.4ºC* às 8h provavelmente ainda foi mais baixo, isso quer dizer que provavelmente lá na Fajarda devo ter tido negativos também, não tão baixo como Coruche porque é muito dificil eu bater o vale do Sorraia, mas devo ter tido, quinta à noite já digo qual foi a minima


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2016 às 14:22)

Noites frias  e dias quentes(amenos)  

Estão agora 15,0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2016 às 17:49)

Hoje por aqui foi um dia daqueles de fazer "bater o dente", saí de casa para ir trabalhar ás 6:15 da manhã e estavam 0.9ºC.
O dia foi de sol, tal como o de ontem, mas assim que o sol "enfraquece" começa logo o arrefecimento.
Já ouvi relatos aqui de vizinho, que estava uma bela "camada" de geada. 
mínima: 0.0ºC
máxima: 16.3ºC
actual: 10.8ºC


----------



## Rachie (20 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

O meu sensor hoje registou 8° de mínima e 11.4° de máxima. 
Tendo em conta que está abrigado na ombreira da porta da varanda, acredito que a mínima tenha sido ainda mais baixa. 
Em Benfica o carro marcava 6° o rum na realidade corresponde a algo entre os 4,5° e os 5°.

Neste momento sigo com 11.1°. Devo ter novamente uma mínima fresquinha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2016 às 18:28)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui amanheceu com uma camada de geada daquelas! Só começou a derreter ás 9h30. E o carro todo congelado... penso que esta noite vai ser mais leve.


----------



## Rachie (20 Dez 2016 às 19:38)

Rachie disse:


> Neste momento sigo com 11.1°. Devo ter novamente uma mínima fresquinha!



Subiu para 11.2°. O vento a estragar a mínima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2016 às 20:50)

A temperatura continua a cair, em menos de 2 horas já desceu cerca de 3ºC
Sigo agora com 7.3ºC

Aproveito para partilhar esta foto que encontrei nas redes sociais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Mínima: *5,3ºC *
Máxima: *15,5ºC 
*
A estação da Serra das Brancas registou uns frescos *3,6ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2016 às 21:52)

Boas,

Extremos: *7,2ºC* / *13,5ºC*

Segundo os familiares da zona oeste, a geada de hoje foi forte.
Torres Vedras teve minima de 1ºC, portanto acredito que no vale da Mangancha,Mafra tenha sido de -1ºC /-2ºC
_________________________

Hoje na volta matinal passei pela barragem da mula
Está nos 11,30 mts, claramente composta.




image hosting over 10mb

Pisão de Cima, Alcabideche



upload an image

Entre Atrozela e Pisão de Cima um bom exemplo como a zona está com solo saturado, observa-se água a brotar de vários sítios.
Este sitio é um valeiro que se ve no alto da A16 antes de chegar ao Cascaishopping sentido Cascais - Sintra, lá em cima é a A16.


click image upload


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2016 às 22:22)

Foto que tirei ontem, no miradouro da Senhora do Monte. Estava frio. 





A temperatura estagnou nos *11,0°C*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2016 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Após ter passado uns dias pela zona Norte de Portugal, regressei a Loures.

A mínima de hoje foi de* 4,4ºC* e pela primeira vez neste Outono/Inverno consegui observar geada em alguns carros e hortas nas zonas mais junto ao rio aqui de Loures.

Neste momento sigo com 10,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Boas,
Até sexta estarei pelo litoral centro, a noite segue fresca por Lisboa, à pouco o carro marcava 9°C.
Parecia estar a aparecer nevoeiro.
Pequeno off topic: na sexta colocarei as fotos que tirei da geada em Arronches.
Cumps.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2016 às 09:45)

Bom dia, seja bem vindo senhor Inverno!  Esperemos que seja bem melhor que o Outono. O Inverno entra razoável no que ao frio diz respeito com uma mínima de 6,7ºC, precisamente 1ºC a mais do que ontem.
Agora adivinhem lá ? Céu limpo e vento nulo por Entrecampos! Ah pois é! O mesmo de sempre..


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2016 às 10:53)

Mínima mais alta esta noite, foi mais 3ºC!

Mínima de* 6,2ºC*

Agora mais do mesmo sol e temperatura a ir para valores amenos


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2016 às 13:40)

Boas!
A mínima de hoje foi muito mais alta, talvez devido ao vento fraco que se fez sentir durante a noite, não baixando dos *9,6°C*. 
Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por _Cirrus Aviaticus _e estão *15,0°C*.


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2016 às 14:34)

Boas, segunda e terça estive pelo norte...
O termómetro bateu nos 0.0º C em vários locais do litoral centro!
Cheguei ontem a casa fui ver a mínima 3.9º C na segunda/terça, 5.1º C de terça para quarta... Muito frio estes dias, verdade é que habituado ao clima da zona de Lisboa e arredores, nunca pensei estar tanto frio pelo Porto... Já nem sentia as mãos isto às 18/19h de segunda o dia mais frio para mim...

Agora sigo com 15.2º C e 56% de humidade.


----------



## Rachie (21 Dez 2016 às 18:48)

Mínima de hoje 8.4°, mais 0.4 que ontem. Máxima de 12.5° e neste momento sigo mais ou menos com a mesma temperatura que ontem por esta hora (11.2°) e para já vento nulo. 

Já tive de ligar o aquecedor que a temperatura da sala já estava abaixo de 16°. Ainda assim bem mais quente do que a minha casa da Reboleira


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2016 às 19:23)

Por aqui a madrugada hoje não foi tão fria como a de ontem.
Á bocado já vi alguns vasos de flores "queimadas" pela geada de ontem, e as batas doces que tenho na horta ainda por arrancar, já só restam mesmo os talos porque as folhas já eram.


Ontem tinha aqui publicado uma foto da baía de S.Martinho do Porto durante a noite, esta agora é de dia.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2016 às 22:58)

Temperatura actual: *5,7ºC*

Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Mínima: *0,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (22 Dez 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia, mínima de 7,2ºC tem sido sempre a subir desde o início da semana ainda assim com a alta h.r a causar bastante desconforto térmico.
Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por Cirrus Fibratus e chemtrails. Vento nulo.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2016 às 13:11)

Boas!
Nada de relevante a reportar, apenas as noites frias que têm estado sobretudo a madrugada de 2ª para 3ª com a mínima mais baixa até agora: *5,3ºC* 
Ontem e hoje já foi mais alta a rodar os 7ºC/8ºC, mas a elevada HR causa algum desconforto... Máximas amenas a não ultrapassarem os 15ºC

Actuais *14,3ºC* e ainda 72% de HR!


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2016 às 14:01)

Boas

Mínima de 6,7ºC

Agora sol e tempo ameno com 16,5ºC e vento nulo

Que tédio de tempo e vai ser assim no mínimo mais 2 semanas bahh


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2016 às 14:31)

Boas,
Por Lisboa o dia segue com algumas nuvens e temperatura amena, deve rondar os 15/16°C 
Nem frio, nem chuva, nem nada


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2016 às 15:26)

Temperatura actual de *17,0ºC*

Nada de vento nem uma brisa mais um dia que não passo dos 2km/h


----------



## windchill (22 Dez 2016 às 19:52)

O dia hoje foi de sol, nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Fica aqui um pequeno time-lapse do amanhecer aqui na Amora


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2016 às 21:30)

fiquei sem saber as minimas desta semana  pelos vistos a meio da semana alguem deixou cair a consola em casa e ela desligou, felizmente está boa, mas os dados da semana apagaram se portanto fiquei sem saber as minimas da semana, certamente houve negativas porque disseram me que houve 2 dias de geada e no primeiro dia bem grande que queimou várias coisas

entretanto *7.8ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro cerrado. O tempo está húmido e o chão molhado.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2016 às 22:57)

*6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2016 às 00:01)

Boas,
Estive na baixa lisboeta e até se estava bem com um casaco, uma ligeira brisa fresca apenas, o carro marcava 13°C . Entretanto cheguei a Benfica e os carros têm já bastante maresia e a temperatura está mais baixa, o carro marca 11/10°C.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2016 às 00:54)

*5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2016 às 01:17)

despeço me com *4.5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia, acordei com nevoeiro cerrado em Almada, talvez com uma visibilidade não superior a 100 metros. A persistência de nevoeiro restringiu-se somente na margem sul como já vem sendo habitual e as imagens eram fantásticas ao passar a ponte ainda há pouco, o nevoeiro cria um micro-clima quase surreal de facto, passei de um cenário de humidade a 100% e frio em Almada para outro sem praticamente nevoeiro e bem mais quente em Lisboa.
Sigo com bastante neblina aqui por Entrecampos e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2016 às 09:59)

minima de *2.8ºC*

actual de *7.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Mínima de *6,7ºC*

Agora sol vento nulo e temperatura de *13,8ºC, *não estou a ver chegar hoje aos 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Boas,
T.actual: *14,8ºC*
T.minima: *8,3ºC*

Nota-se que paira bastante humidade principalmente em locais sombrios.
A visibilidade para serra não está limpa, paira uma névoa/bruma.
Está visto que aquele inicio de mês veio mesmo a calhar, lá vou terminar o mês dentro da média certamente à tangente.
Agora nos próximos 10 dias só se vê sol, e mais sol, enfim é o que temos.

Boas festas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2016 às 18:00)

O dia hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 100 metros, ainda permaneceu até bem perto da hora da almoço, mas á tarde veio o sol, e ainda bem quente.

As estradas permaneceram molhadas durante todo o dia, em locais sombrios e em vales.


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2016 às 20:22)

Adeus às vistas da barra do Tejo e Caparica, desde o local de observação de Carcavelos (quase desactivado também):

Ontem dia 22, ao poente:



















e o pôr-do-sol do primeiro dia completo de inverno:


----------



## Rachie (23 Dez 2016 às 23:05)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, acordei com nevoeiro cerrado em Almada, talvez com uma visibilidade não superior a 100 metros. A persistência de nevoeiro restringiu-se somente na margem sul como já vem sendo habitual e as imagens eram fantásticas ao passar a ponte ainda há pouco, o nevoeiro cria um micro-clima quase surreal de facto, passei de um cenário de humidade a 100% e frio em Almada para outro sem praticamente nevoeiro e bem mais quente em Lisboa.
> Sigo com bastante neblina aqui por Entrecampos e vento fraco.


Saí de casa às 6h da manhã porque hoje fui de barco e de facto o nevoeiro estava intenso e parecia quase morrinha. Mas como era ainda muito de noite não percebi quão denso era (isso percebe-se melhor na ponte).  Mas já a essa hora em Lisboa estava bastante melhor.

Mínima 9.3
Máxima 12

Sigo com 10.8 e 83% HR (23:58)


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2016 às 02:23)

*3.8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2016 às 13:08)

minima de *1.6ºC*

actual de *16ºC*

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, 

Os últimos dias têm sido marcados por muito Sol, céu maioritariamente limpo, e vento fraco. Temperaturas amenas, mesmo as mínimas.

21/12: *7,1ºC* a *13,8ºC*
22/12: *8,0ºC* a *15,1ºC*
23/12: *7,5ºC *a *14,8ºC*

Hoje, mínima de *8,0ºC *e actuais 14,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2016 às 14:07)

StormRic disse:


> Adeus às vistas da barra do Tejo e Caparica, desde o local de observação de Carcavelos (quase desactivado também):



De tantos locais às moscas em Lisboa tinham de escolher esse local para o novo campus 

Enfim, boas fotos como sempre!
_____

Mínimas têm rondado os *8ºC *e máximas os *16-17ºC*.

Boa consoada a todos e que passem bem este natal meteorologicamente monótono


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2016 às 02:12)

*5.2ºC*

está mais 1ºC e pouco comparado a ontem


----------



## criz0r (25 Dez 2016 às 13:09)

Bom dia, aqui por Almada temos um dia de Natal espectacular, de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Primavera diga-se de passagem. Resumindo céu limpo, sem vento e muito muito sol com 12,5ºC!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 16:34)

Boas,

Sigo com *14,9ºC*
O vento é muito fraco, quase nulo, ao ponto do catavento artesanal aqui do vizinho nem se mexer.
Céu limpo e vento inexistente, e as mínimas continuam a não ser nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 18:41)

Hoje está a arrefecer bem.
T.máxima: *17,0ºC*
T.actual: *10,3ºC*

Vamos lá ver se amanhã vejo alguma geada decente no sitio do costume.
No Pisão a temperatura deve rondar os 5/6ºC,  e humidade os 90%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2016 às 18:45)

Este dia de Natal, por aqui foi como os dias anteriores, as manhãs acordam sempre muito húmidas do orvalho noturno, e tenho aqui certos locais sombrios, no meu terreno, em que a erva nunca enxuga em todo o dia.
O resto do dia foi marcado sempre com sol, e algum vento fraco.

mínima: 6.3ºC
máxima: 17.1ºC
actual: 13.2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2016 às 20:13)

Boa noite!
O passeio de natal, este ano, foi pelas praias da costa oeste de Lisboa. Claro que aproveitei para tirar fotografias, a luz estava brutal!
Nas redondezas da praia do Abano, Cascais:





Forte do Abano à esquerda:




Mais tarde:








As fotos foram tiradas com a GoPro e telemóvel.
É incrível a humidade que se sente nesta zona. Para quem tem alergia ao pó, como eu, é um paraíso total. 
Já por Carnaxide, estão* 13,2°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> O passeio de natal, este ano, foi pelas praias da costa oeste de Lisboa. Claro que aproveitei para tirar fotografias, a luz estava brutal!
> Nas redondezas da praia do Abano, Cascais:
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, um orgulho ter essa linha de costa espectacular aqui tão perto , sendo que a mesma pertence à freguesia de Alcabideche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2016 às 21:05)

Já a arrefecer bem  *10ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2016 às 21:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, um orgulho ter essa linha de costa espectacular aqui tão perto , sendo que a mesma pertence à freguesia de Alcabideche.


Lembrei-me logo de ti quando cheguei. 
É de facto um dos spots mais bonitos de Lisboa, ou até mesmo de Portugal!


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2016 às 00:59)

*4.8ºC*, levantou se agora uma brisa (2km/h) foi logo o suficiente para travar a descida


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 01:05)

*11,2ºC*
O frio não entra...

Já em Seiça segue com *-1,1ºC*, camadão de geada a caminho se é que já não existe.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2016 às 02:04)

*4ºC*, hoje que parecia ir mais frio que ontem, está muito lento e de vez em quando levanta uma brisa (1/2km/h) é logo suficiente para atrasar a descida


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia, 9,1ºC de mínima por Almada e continuamos com esta monotonia climatológica.
Em Entrecampos estamos com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2016 às 10:51)

minima de *0ºC*

actual *8.7ºC*, eu acordei por volta das 10h portanto não sei se houve geada , provavelmente deve ter havido qualquer coisa com 0ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2016 às 12:40)

Bom dia a todos! Amanheceu com uma geada leve, que rápidamente desapareceu com este sol glorioso e a subida da temperatura...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 16:07)

Boas tardes,

Mínima raquitica...*9,3ºC*
T.actual:* 13,8ºC*

Hoje fiquei impressionado com a humidade brutal na vertente norte da serra, não dentro da mesma, mas no inicio da estrada Monserrate, sentido Colares-Monserrate.
O alcatrão todo molhado, parecia que tinha chovido, eram 12:30 e sol ainda nem tinha chegado, provavelmente nestes dias nem chega aparecer.
Durante a madrugada deve-se ter formado alguma nevoa no vale de Colares, logo coloco fotos tiradas na zona.
A serra mantem-se com bastante água.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2016 às 16:10)

Mínima: *6,4ºC*
Máxima: *15,3ºC*

Dia normal de Inverno


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 18:09)

T.actual: *10,5ºC*
T.máxima: *14,2ºC* ( menos 2,8ºC que ontem)
_______

Seiça lá mantém as suas grandes amplitudes.
Mínima: *-2,8ºC*
Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Actual:* 5,3ºC*

A inversão naquele sitio deve começar pelas 16horas, a orientação O-E do vale tem essa vantagem, ar frio começa a ser gerado na vertente norte(sombria) assim como na sua base junto as linhas de agua, ainda antes do por do sol.
A malta que lá vive nem deve tirar fotos à geada, algo tão banal.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *6,4ºC*
> Máxima: *15,3ºC*
> 
> Dia normal de Inverno


Essa mínima não pode ter sido tão baixa...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 21:05)

*9,1ºC *Estáveis, o costume.
A inversão de Seiça segue bem agressiva, já vai nos *0,5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 21:20)

Boa noite!
Por aqui a máxima não passou dos *15,1°C* e a mínima foi de *9,5°C*. 
De momento, estão *13,1°C* e vai soprando uma brisa fraca.
Foto que tirei ao pôr do sol magnífico de hoje:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 21:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa mínima não pode ter sido tão baixa...



Poder pode, talvez esteja num local de inversão.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 21:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Poder pode, talvez esteja num local de inversão.


Normalmente eu e ele temos mínimas parecidas, pelo que estranhei.


----------



## Rachie (26 Dez 2016 às 21:40)

A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 11.5. A mínima foi aos 9.1°.

Neste momento sigo com 9.9° e. 85% de humidade. Já ao final da tarde os carros estavam cheios de água nos vidros. 

Vai ser uma manhã fresquinha para piorar a gripe :-(


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2016 às 22:13)

elah *4.4ºC*, está mais fresco que ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 22:26)

Fotos tiradas esta manhã no concelho de Sintra.

Praia de Magoito, Aguda, Azenhas do Mar e por aí adiante.



uploading images

O tal troço que falei carregado de água da humidade da madrugada, estavam uns bons 800 metros assim.
Foto tirada às 12:30



photo hosting

Junto a fonte do Ladrões
.

photo upload sites

Cota 315 mts exactamente por cima da estrada de Monserrate.



screenshot windows 7

Mucifal em grande plano, o convento de Mafra lá ao fundo.



upload gif from url


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2016 às 23:16)

*3.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 23:18)

*11,6°C* e vento fraco de leste. Hoje vai arrefecer bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia ameno, mas desta vez com uma temperatura mínima mais baixa para o que tem sido habitual: *4,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 7,2ºC, prometendo ser mais uma noite/manhã fresca.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 01:03)

Boa noite, a temperatura desceu até aos 8,1ºC mas subiu para 9,1ºC fruto de alguma brisa mais forte. Algum nevoeiro no Parque da Paz onde já é habitual.



Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2016 às 02:11)

*3.2ºC* e já tive *2.0ºC*, vamos lá ver se ainda vai a tempo...


----------



## windchill (27 Dez 2016 às 07:52)

Amanhecer frio mas bonito..... bom dia!


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Dez 2016 às 08:12)

Bom dia.
0.0℃.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2016 às 10:16)

Boas

Mínima de *3,3ºC
*
Acumulados 0,2mm da humidade da noite.

Agora estão 9,7ºC com muito sol e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2016 às 10:26)

Boas,

Por aqui as minimas continuam a não ser nada de especial.
T.minima: 8,6ºC

Incrível como sem grande ar frio instalado Seiça hoje foi aos *-3,4ºC*.
Faço ideia as mínimas ali registadas em Fevereiro de 2012...certamente na ordem dos -8ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Dez 2016 às 11:46)

Por Tomar uma mínima de -2.7 °C (08:08 UTC)  Frio


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2016 às 11:49)

minima de *-0.5ºC*

actual *10.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2016 às 12:01)

hoje às 8h da manhã era assim que estava:


----------



## Tufao André (27 Dez 2016 às 13:03)

Hoje sim madrugada típica de inverno com uma mínima de apenas *5,7ºC*! 
Ainda assim insuficiente para provocar geada, mas tenho fé que ainda deverá aparecer como todos os anos acontece...
A esta hora a HR é incrivelmente elevada (*81%*) e ainda estão *12,5ºC *com mais um belo dia de sol! Hoje não deverá subir muito e duvido que chegue ou ultrapasse os 14ºC de máxima...
Vento fraco de E


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2016 às 13:06)

Boa tarde!
A temperatura também não desceu tanto quanto pensava por aqui. A mínima foi de *8,0°C*.
Por agora sigo com *13,2°C* e são visíveis Cirrus a sul e a norte daqui.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 13:12)

Boa tarde, a mínima em Almada ficou-se pelos 8,0ºC atingida pelas 23h. A partir daí foi sempre a subir e a descer, ela bem prometia mas a brisa que se instalou não só estragou a mínima como afastou o nevoeiro cerrado que já se estava a espalhar pela cidade. E seguimos com mais um dia desta monotonia de Inverno com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Fibratus e vento nulo.


----------



## Rachie (27 Dez 2016 às 14:54)

Em Cacilhas o meu sensor marcou 8.1 mas deve ter baixado um pouquinho mais. Em Benfica estavam cerca de 5/6° às 7h da manhã. 
Neste momento 10.4, actual máxima.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2016 às 17:27)

Hoje de tarde em passeio pela aldeia de Trebilhadouro, concelho de Vale de Cambra...Com foto do pôr de sol 
T.Atual de 10°C











Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2016 às 18:49)

Mínima: *5,7ºC *
Máxima: *14,9ºC
*
De salientar os* 1037,5 hPa* de dia 24 de Dezembro que me escaparam!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2016 às 19:00)

O dia de hoje foi algo fresco, com* 14,7°C* de máxima. 
Parece que o tempo instável regressa na próxima semana. Com sorte ainda apanho uma chuvada quando for acampar no dia 6. (Digamos que já estou habituado. )


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Dia com máxima de Primavera aqui com 17,4ºC

A mínima foi de 3,3ºC

Agora estão 11,9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2016 às 21:36)

Por aqui a noite segue já fresquinha com 8.6ºC, e a erva já está a pingar devido ao orvalho.
Se a mínima continuar assim a descer, pode ser que amanhã esteja tudo pintado de branco, com a geada.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2016 às 22:02)

Aqui na zona, nas ultimas noites, não tem ocorrido inversão térmica, pois há sempre algum vento que impede a descida da temperatura. A mínimas têm sido entre os 5ºC e os 6ºC.

De momento, sigo com *4,3ºC*, actual mínima, com uma ligeira brisa a temperatura desce lentamente.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2016 às 22:12)

*4.1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 22:43)

Boa noite, muito frio por esta hora com 8,2ºC a descer a pique. Prestes a bater a mínima de ontem, espero que não se levante o vento senão está o caldo entornado!
Entretanto o Parque da Paz já está "tapado" pelo nevoeiro que se está a espalhar pela Cova da Piedade, nevoeiro esse que está a ser o rei deste Inverno até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2016 às 22:55)

*3.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2016 às 23:18)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *8,1ºC* (registados às 21:00) /* 14,0ºC
*
Interessante como a máxima subiu pouco em relação a algumas estações relativamente próximas, esta zona é mais fria que Cascais.

Vento apareceu...temperatura a subir *11,0ºC.
__________
*
Estive a vasculhar algumas das muitas caçadas as inversões que fiz  na zona de Mafra, bons tempos.
Faz agora no inicio de janeiro 2 anos, que observei uma das maiores geadas.
RS ali literalmente colado à ribeira.
Minima: -3,3ºC
Vale do Cuco - Junqueiros, Mafra
4 Janeiro 2015

Este vale e o dos Cheleiros devem ser os mais frios de todo o concelho de Mafra, ainda que o de Cheleiros seja mais agressivo.



picture share

No antigo 2º local de seguimento, foi igualmente violenta geada.
Nem imaginam a força que era preciso fazer para escrever no vidro de trás do carro, estava literalmente congelado, enfim fotos/registos de temperatura que ficam para sempre. 
Esta foto é curiosa pois o gelo era muito mais forte no tejadilho e no vidro traseiro, acredito que a explicação seja pela movimentação do ar frio acumulado no vale, corria exactamente do lado direito para o lado esquerdo, sendo que o carro estava a 3 metros  de distância da ribeira.



screenshot software


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento apareceu...temperatura a subir *11,0ºC.*



Pois de facto.. apareceu o vento e disparou logo para os 9,6ºC. Ainda assim o nevoeiro nas zonas mais abrigadas vai resistindo, vamos ver se desce de vez.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2016 às 00:03)

Há uns minutos atrás


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2016 às 00:07)

criz0r disse:


> Pois de facto.. apareceu o vento e disparou logo para os 9,6ºC. Ainda assim o nevoeiro nas zonas mais abrigadas vai resistindo, vamos ver se desce de vez.



O vento aqui nem é novidade lol é pena é estragar sempre as minimas, às 21:00 tinha 8,1ºC, passada meia hora já tinha 10,2ºC irrita um pouco ainda que remédio tenho eu em aceitar o clima da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2016 às 00:31)

Surgiu uma nova estação no wunderground aqui perto, desta feita é no Monte Estoril.
Estive a ver o local exacto e felizmente já está numa zona onde a forte nortada ainda se estende por lá, posto isto será uma estação com bons valores de rajada ao longo do ano, mas com maior incidência nos meses de verão.


https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASCAIS20#history


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2016 às 00:32)

*11,0°C* por aqui. O vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.
Deram-me umas saudades daquelas trovoadas de verão, que vocês nem imaginam.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2016 às 00:51)

*2ºC*

ainda mais frio que ontem


----------



## Tufao André (28 Dez 2016 às 01:11)

E a temperatura por aqui desce a muito bom ritmo hoje! Até estou admirado... 
*7,5 graus *e vento completamente NULO há bastante tempo!! Esperemos que assim continue e a mínima será excelente


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2016 às 01:41)

*1.4ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2016 às 08:09)

-0.2℃


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia, eis que a madrugada de hoje foi nada mais nada menos que um Dejá vu de ontem. A temperatura começou a descer a pique a partir do fim da tarde e ás 21h chegou aos 7,9ºC que foi de resto a mínima registada. 
Entretanto o vento começou a dar o ar da sua graça e em menos de 1h já estava nos 10ºC.. nem o nevoeiro que já estava tão bem instalado sobreviveu.. enfim há que pensar positivo. 
Sigo com céu pouco nublado por alguns Cirrus dispersos e vento fraco. .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2016 às 10:47)

Boas,

Esta manhã fui surpreendido com geada aqui em alguns vales.
Saí de casa com 10ºC, no vale do Pisão registei 1ºC/2ºC impressionante a inversão, choque térmico agressivo,embora conheça bem aquela inversão volta e meia prega umas partidas. 
Foi uma surpresa, tirei fotos à geada , logo publico.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2016 às 11:58)

minima de *-0.7ºC* (por acaso esperava mais baixa pelo menos no -1)

actual *12.4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2016 às 12:07)

hoje às 8h e pouco estava assim:


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2016 às 13:18)

Boas

Mínima mais alta hoje, ficou nos *4,7ºC*

Agora sol vento nulo e temperatura nos 15,3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2016 às 18:28)

david 6 disse:


> hoje às 8h e pouco estava assim:



Aqui por estes lados já caiu alguma geada, á uns 15 dias atrás, mas ainda foi ligeira, apenas "queimou" as flores que estavam tenras.
Olhas que essas couves já dão para fazer um petisco, ainda por cima com esse gelo todo em cima, os mais antigos costumam dizer que elas assim ficam mais doces.

Hoje também foi um dia bem fresco por aqui.

mínima: 2.9ºC
máxima: 17.1ºC
actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2016 às 22:48)

Boas!
Por Carnaxide a máxima foi de *15,3°C *e a mínima de* 9,0°C*.
Hoje, por Sintra, para não variar, a humidade é que dominava aqueles ares e terras. Todos os trilhos tinham poças e as pedras estavam molhadas. Sabe sempre bem abstrairmo-nos um bocado do ambiente pesado da cidade. 
Aqui ficam algumas fotos:












@jonas_87 não sei se conheces o museu Anjos Teixeira, mas o vale em que está inserido é propício a inversão forte. Vi geada ao final do dia nas zonas ao pé do curso de água que por ali passava. Estranhei imenso a diferença de temperaturas entre esse local e a vila de Sintra, por exemplo.
Amanhã publico mais fotos (se tiver tempo e se me apetecer ), com mais detalhes desta caminhada.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Dez 2016 às 22:49)

E tal como esperava a inversão por aqui também foi boa e desta vez consegui observar uma ligeira geada no descampado do metro da Amadora-Este e num vale abrigado de Benfica. O meu pai por volta das 9h relatou-me geada e 5ºC no vale de Odivelas, aqui bem perto de mim! 
Pelo 2º dia consecutivo (ontem e hoje) registou-se aqui na zona uma mínima na casa dos 5ºC, desta vez desceu aos *5,5ºC *com 90% de HR!!  Para o que é habitual nesta região durante o mês de Dezembro é sem duvida abaixo da média... Máxima normal e agradável de *15,4ºC*

Hoje o arrefecimento é mais lento, o ar está mais seco, embora a HR vá aumentando lentamente e o vento continua nulo. *10,1ºC *actuais


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2016 às 23:36)

Tufao André disse:


> O meu pai por volta das 9h relatou-me geada e 5ºC no vale de Odivelas, aqui bem perto de mim!



Ontem às 0h20, o carro marcou 4ºC na recta da Paiã, e havia bancos de nevoeiro nos terrenos agrícolas do vale. 
De manhã, tanto ontem, como hoje, às 9h45 ainda havia geada nos lugares onde não dava sol.

Essa zona é muito propicia à geada, ao contrário do lugar onde moro.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2016 às 01:52)

esta noite já está menos fria, já dá para "andar de t-shirt"  sigo com *6ºC*, mas já tive por volta dos 5ºC mas tem havido alguma brisa (0.5/1km/h) que tem sido o suficiente para atrapalhar a minima


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 09:35)

Bom dia, mínima banal de 8,7ºC e a registar muito menos humidade do que a madrugada de ontem.
Por agora em Entrecampos Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco bastante desagradável.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2016 às 09:57)

minima de *4.0ºC*, hoje mais quente a minima certeza por causa do vento, quando me deitei já estava uma brisa e agora levantei me e está um ventinho, Coruche também não desceu dos 2ºC

actual *9.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2016 às 11:39)

Boas,

Deixo então fotos da geada ocorrida ontem aqui nos vales perto de casa.
Como tinha dito no post, fui surpreendido dado que tinha tido mínima de 8,3ºC, e saí de casa com 10,1ºC, isto às 8:15.
Qual é o meu espanto que assim que desco para o vale do Cabreiro a temperatura cai logo para os 3ºC, tendo chegado aos 1/2ºC nos sectores mais frios do vale. Grande inversão.

Fotos.

Vale do Pisão/Cabreiro



20mb image hosting



free image host

Um dos sectores mais frios, já identificado desde 2013.



image upload

Levei o auriol.



adult picture hosting

Termometro da bike.



image free hosting

Aqui ja é o vale da ribeira da Malveira,próximo do Guincho, bela geada, foi uma surpresa.



img upload



free photo upload


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 11:49)

@jonas_87 tens ai uma bike á maneira ,  realmente é uma inversão notável, aqui em Almada o micro clima criado pelo lago do Parque da Paz faz com que por vezes na zona alta da cidade a temperatura ande a volta dos 14ºC e na Cova da Piedade bem mais abaixo chegue a ter 4ºC ou 5ºC. Se hoje tiver tempo e o vento não pregar partidas levo o termómetro digital da Auriol até lá e reporto a mínima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2016 às 14:09)

Boa tarde a todos. Fiquei surpreendido mas esta manhã não havia geada que se visse...


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 14:25)

Boas

Bonito dia de Primavera ups Inverno

Mínima de* 6,0ºC*

Agora sol com vento nulo e tempo ameno *17,3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Dia autenticamente primaveril e muito agradável, já noto a temperatura a descer embora não espere nada de especial para a madrugada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2016 às 18:21)

Um vale bem encaixado, onde o gelo deve permanecer na estrada até bem tarde.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 18:45)

Máxima bem alta hoje mais uma vez...

Máxima de *17,7ºC*
Mínima de* 6,0ºC*

Rajada máxima *2km/h* ahaha

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e *13,8ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2016 às 19:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um vale bem encaixado, onde o gelo deve permanecer na estrada até bem tarde.


Eu recuso-me a ir para Ourém pela estrada de Alvega, muito menos com gelo na estrada! É despiste certo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2016 às 20:34)

Hoje foi mais um dia igual a tanto outros, durante este mês, que está quase a chegar ao fim.
Sigo já com 9.3ºC

Já vi que o GFS voltou a "brilhar" já com previsão de chuva a partir de segunda, dia 2, e que pode ser uma semana bem regada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2016 às 20:55)

Boas.

Últimos 3 dias (27, 28 e hoje 29) frescos de noite e de manhã (mínimas de *3,8ºC* dias 27 e 28, *5,2ºC* hoje), bem agradáveis durante o dia, vento fraco e bastante Sol.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2016 às 22:09)

*6.6ºC*

edit 5min depois: apareceu uma brisa (1/2km/h) já vai nos 7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2016 às 22:31)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 tens ai uma bike á maneira ,  realmente é uma inversão notável, aqui em Almada o micro clima criado pelo lago do Parque da Paz faz com que por vezes na zona alta da cidade a temperatura ande a volta dos 14ºC e na Cova da Piedade bem mais abaixo chegue a ter 4ºC ou 5ºC. Se hoje tiver tempo e o vento não pregar partidas levo o termómetro digital da Auriol até lá e reporto a mínima.



Pois e o interessante é que são inversões onde os desníveis são modestos, no caso do vale das fotos são apenas 60 metros, embora extremamente encaixado ao ponto de não receber sol na base da vertente norte, logo aí facilita e muito a formação de geada.
Em relação à bike, obrigado.
Fica uma foto da dita cuja ontem com alguma geada.



hosting images


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2016 às 22:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por Carnaxide a máxima foi de *15,3°C *e a mínima de* 9,0°C*.
> Hoje, por Sintra, para não variar, a humidade é que dominava aqueles ares e terras. Todos os trilhos tinham poças e as pedras estavam molhadas. Sabe sempre bem abstrairmo-nos um bocado do ambiente pesado da cidade.
> Aqui ficam algumas fotos:
> ...



Boas fotos. Não conheço esse museu, tenho que pesquisar para ver o local exacto.
Acho estranho teres visto geada por lá ao final do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2016 às 22:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um vale bem encaixado, onde o gelo deve permanecer na estrada até bem tarde.



Boas,

Como tinha dito aqui ha uns tempos e afirmo, a protecção civil de Ourem é um exemplo nacional !
Sempre pro-activos nas acções de prevenção de riscos para as populações, claro que todas deviam funcionar assim, mas infelizmente não acontece isso.
No meu trabalho operamos no concelho de Ourem, essa estrada é de longe o ponto negro em termos de sinistralidade do municipio.
No outono Inverno de 2014/2015 houve varios despistes devido ao gelo formada nessa estrada, na altura a estação de Seiça teve registos de minimas de -5ºC e -6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos. Não conheço esse museu, tenho que pesquisar para ver o local exacto.
> Acho estranho teres visto geada por lá ao final do dia.


É simples o caminho, é bastante perto da vila. Identifiquei o vale com as setas azuis:




Foi aqui que supostamente vi geada, perto de uma mini-cascata:




Havia bocados de relva e folhas que estavam brancas, mas como estava com pressa não consegui tocar para ver se era mesmo geada. A falta de iluminação também não ajudou. Brevemente volto lá e não me esquecerei de levar o sensor.


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2016 às 10:59)

Bom dia, mínima de *8,7ºC, *exactamente igual á de ontem. 
Perspectiva-se mais um dia monótono porém muito agradável, Entrecampos segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.
A partir do fim da tarde de hoje estarei a reportar a partir da cidade Invicta até Domingo!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

T.actual: *13,1ºC*

As previsões de precipitação estão muito interessantes, é bem possível que a barragem da mula chegue ao máximo neste inverno.
A ser verdade os mais de 100 mm, faria logo o nivel da barragem subir bastante, estando neste momento já num nível excelente.


----------



## telegram (30 Dez 2016 às 12:05)

O rain alarm está a indicar chuva numa faixa a sul de Coimbra. Aqui está um dia primaveril. É normal?


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2016 às 13:05)

minima de *1.2ºC*...

actual de *15.1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2016 às 13:18)

telegram disse:


> O rain alarm está a indicar chuva numa faixa a sul de Coimbra. Aqui está um dia primaveril. É normal?


Isso só pode ser um erro qualquer.
Imagem de satélite:


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2016 às 13:18)

Boas

Mínima de *5,1ºC*

Agora mais do mesmo sol vento nulo e tempo ameno, estão *16,4ºC* com* 66%Hr*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2016 às 20:28)

Sigo já com 10ºC

mínima: 3.3ºC
máxima: 16.5ºC

A "incrivel" estação de Seiça, Ourem segue já com 1.2ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM3

A chuva parece vir generosa, a ver vamos, entretanto vou ultimando os preparativos para acabar de encher os reservatórios com a água da chuva, ainda me faltam mais de 600 litros.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2016 às 20:49)

Boas

Máxima muito quente hoje de *18,7ºC* 

Agora estão* 9,4ºC* para mais uma noite fria 

Venha rápido 2ªFeira...


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2016 às 21:18)

*6ºC* e lá vai ela, veremos se esta noite vai haver algo a estragar, vinha de minimas negativas seguidas, mas nas ultimas 2 noites tenho tido já positivas graças a alguma brisa que aparece


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2016 às 21:25)

Boa noite aos caríssimos e caríssimas,

Dias solarengos e fantásticos, recheados de luz e alegria.

25/12: *8,9ºC* / *15ºC*
26/12: *8,2ºC* / --
27/12: *6,4ºC */ *12,5ºC*
28/12: *6,7ºC */ *13,4ºC*
29/12: *8,3ºC */ *13,8ºC*

Hoje, mínima de *8,0ºC *e máxima de *13,5ºC*, para não destoar, tal como o céu limpo e a brisa leve.

Actuais 9,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 21:38)

Boas,

T.máxima: *14,4ºC*
T.minima/actual: *9,3ºC*

Por volta das 20:30 passei pelo "_congelador de Cascais_" estrada do Pisão o termometro do carro registou *5ºC*.
Está visto que amanhã vai se formar uma geada valente.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:20)

*4.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 23:28)

Seiça,Ourém segue nos *-1,2ºC*

Esta imagem é das 20:19 de hoje.
Analisando esta inversão, salta à vista a constante brisa de SO, brisa da inversão.
É interessante como a estação estando junto à ribeira de Seiça a brisa não seja de Oeste (a linha de agua corre de oeste para este).
A vertente norte/Nordeste do vale de Seiça desenhado a vermelho e o valeiro desenhado a amarelo, conseguem produzir ar frio suficiente para a estação ter aquele rumo de vento, notável. Acredito que esta sobreposição ao próprio vale, aconteça pelo facto do vale ser relativamente aberto comparativamente com o valeiro bem encaixado e aproximação da vertente norte. Há um despejo de ar frio brutal vindo daqueles dois pontos, ironia das ironias a estação encontra-se num local execelente para tentar procurar as mínimas mais baixas.
Aquela estrada que cruza o valeiro e o vale de Seiça deve ser uma pista de gelo...



https://postimage.org/ap


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2016 às 23:38)

Brisa chata a não deixar a temperatura descer. *12,3°C*
Máxima: *15,7°C*
Mínima: *8,4°C
Boas entradas a todos!  *


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 00:59)

*2.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 01:55)

3.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 02:32)

*2ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

Boas

Mínima de *3,9ºC*

Agora mais do mesmo sol, vento nulo e tempo a aquecer para ser uma tarde amena/quente

Estão 11,0ºC, 62%Hr, 1030,9hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2016 às 12:38)

Boas!
Mais uma vez a mínima ficou "prejudicada" por causa do vento, não baixou dos *8,1°C*. 
Neste momento sigo com *12,5°C *e muito sol. Que venha 2017!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 13:27)

Lá vai a temperatura para os mesmos valores das ultimas semanas, na casa dos 17ºC

Agora estão 15,3ºC com 68%Hr


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 13:27)

minima de *-0.1ºC*

actual de *14.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 13:51)

*16,1ºC* mais um dia de calor...

Vento nulo e já é o 6º dia seguido em que mal sai dos 0km/h


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2016 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a mínima desta madrugada foi de *1,5ºC*. Esta temporada está complicado ir aos negativos. 

Seiça sempre impressionante, com uma mínima de* -4,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 17:59)

*10.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2016 às 18:25)

Hoje aproveitei o ultimo dia do ano, para fazer uma caminhada, e realmente é dessolador ver a maior parte dos ribeiros completamente secos, e outros apenas com 2 palmos de água.

mínima: 2.9ºC
máxima: 16.5ºC
actual: 9ºC

E nada melhor do que ver estas "beldades", ao ultimo dia de 2016.












Seiça segue já com 3.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 18:37)

*9.2ºC
*
espero a noite mais fria desta semana


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2016 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Estou de volta às terras Ribatejanas, por aqui em Santo Estêvão tivemos um início de manhã com alguma geada e névoa nos vales.

Hoje por volta das 8h:


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 19:41)

Boas

Máxima de *17,7ºC*
Mínima de *3,9ºC*

Agora estão 10,0ºC, 63%Hr e vento nulo

*Bom Ano de 2017 a todos!! *


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 20:05)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Estou de volta às terras Ribatejanas, por aqui em Santo Estêvão tivemos um início de manhã com alguma geada e névoa nos vales.
> 
> Hoje por volta das 8h:



bem vindo de volta ao sul do Ribatejo, vamos ver se ainda acontece como antigamente, eu sempre com a minima mais baixa que ai  (e Coruche a dar nos abada )


por aqui agora *7.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2016 às 20:18)

david 6 disse:


> bem vindo de volta ao sul do Ribatejo, vamos ver se ainda acontece como antigamente, eu sempre com a minima mais baixa que ai  (e Coruche a dar nos abada )
> 
> 
> por aqui agora *7.1ºC*



Obrigado! 

Pois é, ando sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo, aqui o Vale do Almansor não arrefece tanto como o do Sorraia!  

Por agora 9.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

*5.7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Dez 2016 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Temperatura actual de 3.1℃
As 21.56h ....


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2016 às 23:01)

*4.6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

*Dia 31*

Mais um dia como os últimos, agradável enquanto o Sol brilha, fresco no resto do tempo. Céu limpo, vento fraco. Mínima de *3,9ºC*. De notar apenas a entrada de alguma nebulosidade pouco antes das 00:00 dia dia 1.


----------

